# Belles constructions!



## Ti'punch (5 Octobre 2005)

Suite au sujet de "et avec Google" , "Maison", choisi par Pim, j'ai eu envie de voir un sujet où on pourrait faire partager des photos de différents bâtiments ou constructions qu'on aime beaucoup.

ça peut etre des réalisations de grands architectes ou des maisons "faites mains" ... il y a tellement de belles choses à partager!

lâchez vous, et si possibles faites nous paratger vos sources: nom de l'archi, lieu où on peut voir le "chef d'oeuvre"... les ptites histoires qui s'y rattachent...




pour commencer, je vous met en vrac quelques photos de bâtiments de Franck Lloyd Wright, archi américain (1867-1959)

1- le musée Guggenheim (New York) son oeuvre la plus connue...






1bis- la vue intérieure :love:





2- The Falling Water, USA, Pennsylvania


----------



## GreenC4U (5 Octobre 2005)

achitecture par Antti Lovag


----------



## Ti'punch (5 Octobre 2005)

toujours Frank Lloyd Wright...

1- Norman Lykes House: Phoenix, Arizona 1959






2-Taliesin West ,Scottsdale, Arizona 1938







le site officiel de F.L.Wright est  Là


----------



## GreenC4U (5 Octobre 2005)

suite


----------



## GreenC4U (5 Octobre 2005)

on dirait un peu la maison des snorquies!!! lol


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Octobre 2005)

Maison de bois par Katrina


----------



## Ti'punch (6 Octobre 2005)

Après avoir montré le musée Guggenheim de New York, il fallait bien passer à celui de Bilbao.
Cette fois ce sera une série de constructions de Franck O. Gerhy (architecte canadien né en 1929)

Par rapport à Wright qui travaillait beaucoup avec des volumes "carrés", Gerhy est l'apôtre de la courbe et du métal!

1- le musée Guggenheim de Bilbao :love:





2-immeubles à Dusseldorf





3- the Walt Disney Concert Hall, Los Angeles





4- un immeuble à Prague 





5- The Stata Center, Massachussetts


----------



## Ti'punch (6 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Maison de bois par Katrina



pas mal.... mais pas très habitable... 

en plus rigolo y'a ça:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Octobre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> pas mal.... mais pas très habitable...
> 
> en plus rigolo y'a ça:



Chouette, un perchoir !


----------



## Ti'punch (7 Octobre 2005)

Aujourd'hui passons de l'autre côté de la manche avec un archi anglais, Sir Norman Foster.
Il est connu en France depuis quelques années, et surtout l'année dernière avec l'inauguration du Viaduc de Millau.
Outre le viaduc il construit pas mal d'immeubles a droite à gauche...

1- Swiss Re headquarters, la city à Londres





2- le fameux viduc que tout le monde connait 





3- reichstagkuppel , Berlin





4- the London City Hall





vu de l'intérieur


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Octobre 2005)

architecte anonyme, quelques si&#232;cles avant nous:

la maison de campagne de mes r&#234;ves....:love: :love: :love: :love: 






si vous voyez pas... le lien


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui passons de l'autre côté de la manche avec un archi anglais, Sir Norman Foster.
> Il est connu en France depuis quelques années, et surtout l'année dernière avec l'inauguration du Viaduc de Millau.
> Outre le viaduc il construit pas mal d'immeubles a droite à gauche...
> 
> 4- the London City Hall




Tiens, çui là, il l'a pas fait avec Architrion ! Il a plutôt du utiliser Kaï's Power Goo !


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Octobre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui passons de l'autre côté de la manche avec un archi anglais, Sir Norman Foster.
> Il est connu en France depuis quelques années, et surtout l'année dernière avec l'inauguration du Viaduc de Millau.
> Outre le viaduc il construit pas mal d'immeubles a droite à gauche...
> 
> ...



Là, on rentre dans mon domaine de compétence, et une petite précision sir Norman Forster était connu, même en france, bien avant le viaduc de millau; c'est probablement le patron de la plus grande agence d'architecture du monde (en quantité, en qualité ça se discute). Sur les 20 dernières années, il a construit presque 60% de tous les mètres carrés qui ont été construits à Londres, on peut dire qu'il a trusté tous les marchés, c'en est légèrement génant, c'est un peu le microsoft de l'architecture Anglaise, du coup il ne laisse pas beaucoup de places à des archis souvent aussi, voire plus talentueux, et je ne crois pas que cela permette une évolution positive de son art, dans son pays...

donc, un petit coup de gueule contre une position hégémonique...


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Octobre 2005)

par ailleurs, et pour une note positive, mes plus grands référents en architecture :
















Herzog et De Meuron, des architectes Suisses, de Bâle, l'apothéose du minimalisme et de la façade comme élément de vibration, à l'instar d'une peau vivante... Un must


----------



## hegemonikon (8 Octobre 2005)

Le Corbusier:

Le couvent de la Tourette






La maison du maître au soleil:


----------



## hegemonikon (8 Octobre 2005)

La Casa de Musica &#224; Porto par l'architecte n&#233;erlandais Rem Koolhaas:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2005)

Tr&#232;s joli ... Ce carr&#233; bleu avec un point d'interrogation blanc


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Octobre 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> La Casa de Musica à Porto par l'architecte néerlandais Rem Koolhaas:



merci, ça m'évite de le faire


----------



## alan.a (8 Octobre 2005)

François Roche














Jean Maneval, pour sa maison bulle à 6 coques


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Octobre 2005)

quelquechose qui sort un peu de l'ordinaire, une provoc très architecturée! 


Encore des américains qui savent se démarquer dans leurs marasme :

http://www.strikebackfilms.com/


----------



## hegemonikon (8 Octobre 2005)

Une maison dont j'ai longtemps rêvé étant petit (mais je l'aurais mise en Crète plutôt  )
*
La Villa Malaparte à Capri *par* Adalberto Libera*










Cette forme de calamar géant sur un rocher c'est génial.

Si vous voulez la voir de plus près et en même temps regarder un bon film je vous recommande :
_
Le mépris_ de *Godard

*«Et mes fesses ? Elles sont comment mes fesses» 
​


----------



## alan.a (8 Octobre 2005)

Pour rester dans le cinéma  :

La maison bulle dans le film de et avec Steeve Mac Queen, Le Mans :


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Octobre 2005)

kitch, la matra 530 !


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> L&#224;, on rentre dans mon domaine de comp&#233;tence, et une petite pr&#233;cision sir Norman Forster &#233;tait connu, m&#234;me en france, bien avant le viaduc de millau; c'est probablement le patron de la plus grande agence d'architecture du monde .




  je suis tout&#224; fait d'accord avec toi... mais il est connu du grand public depuis le viaduc!


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Octobre 2005)

des ptites photos de Herzog et Meuron pour faire plaisir &#224; la(n)guille

Prada , Tokyo





une autre vue sympa ici

projet du centre Pompidou &#224; Metz (ils n'ont pas gagn&#233; le concours)





essayons le lien  si la photo ne s'affiche pas ... http://www.designboom.com/contemporary/metz_2.html

160 Laban Creekside, London





ils sont &#233;galement les ma&#238;tres d'oeuvre de la r&#233;novation du batiment de la Tate Modern &#224; Londres:







et si vous etes curieux vous decouvrirez leurs 1000 et 1 r&#233;alisations


----------



## rezba (9 Octobre 2005)

Parmi tant d'autres réalisations de cette femme aux visions hors du commun, une architecture éphémère de la grande Zaha Hadid.






C'était au snow-show, Lapland 2004.


----------



## ginette107 (9 Octobre 2005)

Ok, je sors :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Octobre 2005)

c'est vrai qu'il est beau ce carré bleu avec un point d'interrogation blanc


----------



## joanes (10 Octobre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Jean Maneval, pour sa maison bulle à 6 coques




Toute mon enfance à la neige...nostalgie...:love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> quelquechose qui sort un peu de l'ordinaire, une provoc très architecturée!
> 
> 
> Encore des américains qui savent se démarquer dans leurs marasme :
> ...




Ça sort effectivement de l'ordinaire, mais la séquence vidéo, ce n'est peut-être pas l'idéal pour des gamins...


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Octobre 2005)

certes, toutefois, je trouve que c'est moins grave de montrer du sexe, dût il être très CRU à des gamins, que certaines images véhiculées par les médias et concernant le developpement idéoologique de notre société:hein: . Un président américain, la NRA, Al Qaïda et bien d'autres me semblent bien plus choquant qu'un sexe, d'homme ou de femme, qui n'est rien d'autre que du NATUREL .

Désolé si j'ai choqué, mais il ne faut pas se tromper de cible.


----------



## joanes (10 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> quelquechose qui sort un peu de l'ordinaire, une provoc très architecturée!
> 
> 
> Encore des américains qui savent se démarquer dans leurs marasme :
> ...




L'architecture c'est bô


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Octobre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> L'architecture c'est bô



COQUINE


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Octobre 2005)

au fait, va jeter un ½uil sur ma Homepage en bas à droite, le premier projet, en image, c'est celui qu'on a gagné


----------



## joanes (10 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> au fait, va jeter un ½uil sur ma Homepage en bas à droite, le premier projet, en image, c'est celui qu'on a gagné



J'ai déjà vu ça quelque part


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> certes, toutefois, je trouve que c'est moins grave de montrer du sexe, dût il être très CRU à des gamins, que certaines images véhiculées par les médias et concernant le developpement idéoologique de notre société:hein: . Un président américain, la NRA, Al Qaïda et bien d'autres me semblent bien plus choquant qu'un sexe, d'homme ou de femme, qui n'est rien d'autre que du NATUREL .
> 
> Désolé si j'ai choqué, mais il ne faut pas se tromper de cible.



Je n'ai pas du tout été choqué (j'ai passé l'âge  ) c'était une simple remarque


----------



## daffyb (11 Octobre 2005)

Je ne sais pas si c'est consid&#233;r&#233; comme hors sujet, mais quand on connait l'&#233;poque des constructions et le "terrain &#224; batir" c'est plutot pas mal.
Le Macchu Picchu - P&#233;rou


----------



## Ti'punch (11 Octobre 2005)

c'est loin d'etre hors sujet... et c'est ce que j'aime avec l'archi... c'est que c'est un domaine extremement vaste, qui va bien au dela de la simple maison &#224; batir, et c'est hors du temps...

je suis amoureux des belles pierres... :love: et des vieilles maisons... 

encore que celle la est un peu grande pour ginette et moi


----------



## daffyb (11 Octobre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> je suis amoureux des belles pierres... :love: (...)


 dans ce cas, tu vas &#234;tre servi :love:
Toujours le P&#233;rou, [SIZE=-1]Sacsayhuaman.[/SIZE].
A cette &#233;poque le fer et l'acier n'&#233;taient pas connu 
Les cailloux font plus de 2 m&#232;tres de haut


----------



## Ti'punch (11 Octobre 2005)

perso je suis plus "campagnard"


----------



## Ti'punch (17 Octobre 2005)

pour continuer un peu, voilà quelques photos du musée de notre cher président... le lieu est très sympa (Saran, Corrèze) et la réalisation de Wilmotte et Associés est très sympa. Il s'est inspiré des vielles granges , repris les proportions et transformé ça juste un peu!


----------



## la(n)guille (17 Octobre 2005)

bon, ben un peu d'auto promotion quand m&#234;me...

voici quelques images des derniers concours internationaux que nous avons fait dans mon atelier :
le great egyptian museum, il y a trois ans :





un forum culturel &#224; Munster en allemagne :









Un centre de danse contemporaine en Irlande, &#224; Limerick :





etc...

Il y en aura d'autres un autre jour  pour les voir en plus grand, il suffit d'aller sur ma Homepage en bas &#224; droite...


----------



## quetzalk (17 Octobre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> architecte anonyme, quelques siècles avant nous:
> 
> la maison de campagne de mes rêves....:love: :love: :love: :love:
> 
> ...



Ah pas mal du tout  ! 
Si tu aimes, tu sais qu'ils en font aux fruits maintenant ?  

 bon, d'accooooord, je sors...


----------



## Fondug (17 Octobre 2005)

La maison Batllo de Gaudi à Barcelone






L'immeuble végétal à Montpellier


----------



## rezba (17 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> L'immeuble végétal à Montpellier



J'en connais un à qui ça va faire plaisir, ça. Même si le côté végétal est un peu une utopie...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Octobre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> pour continuer un peu, voilà quelques photos du musée de notre cher président... le lieu est très sympa (Saran, Corrèze) et la réalisation de Wilmotte et Associés est très sympa. Il s'est inspiré des vielles granges , repris les proportions et transformé ça juste un peu!



Ce musée étant destiné à exposer les cadeaux reçus par Jacquot, vous n'y verrez jamais une statue de Sarkozy, Sarkozy n'étant vraiment pas un cadeau.


----------



## Ti'punch (18 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ce musée étant destiné à exposer les cadeaux reçus par Jacquot, vous n'y verrez jamais une statue de Sarkozy, Sarkozy n'étant vraiment pas un cadeau.



les collections permanantes sont un peu ... heu ... folkloriques (voir pire  )

par contre ils y font des expos assez sympa


pour en revenir au sujet, même si ce n'est pas habitable keske c'est bô!!!!


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Octobre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> les collections permanantes sont un peu ... heu ... folkloriques (voir pire  )
> 
> par contre ils y font des expos assez sympa
> 
> ...


----------



## alan.a (19 Octobre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Toute mon enfance &#224; la neige...nostalgie...:love:



Tu as &#233;t&#233; en vacances dans le village des Pyr&#233;n&#233;es ??? :love: :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Octobre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Tu as été en vacances dans le village des Pyrénées ??? :love: :love:



je peux te répondre, je crois même qu'il y y a un appartement...


----------



## rezba (19 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> je peux te répondre, je crois même qu'il y y a un appartement...


On peut même dire un chalet, qui comme beaucoup de ses congénères, ne dénotait pas pour son originalité architecturale. Mais qu'il était douillet.  Elle y est jamais allée, l'a(n)guille ?
Ceci étant dit, c'était notre dernière année à en profiter, si j'ai tout compris.


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On peut même dire un chalet, qui comme beaucoup de ses congénères, ne dénotait pas pour son originalité architecturale. Mais qu'il était douillet.  Elle y est jamais allée, l'a(n)guille ?
> Ceci étant dit, c'était notre dernière année à en profiter, si j'ai tout compris.



et non, j'y suis jamais allé, mais j'espère découvrir l'endroit avant que ce ne soit terminé...


----------



## rezba (19 Octobre 2005)

Hmmm. Je crois que c'est mort.

Tiens, en passant et en parlant de maison en bois, j'ai toujours aime le concept de Domespace. J'iras voir un de ceux qui sont pr&#232;s de chez nous, un jour.


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Hmmm. Je crois que c'est mort.
> 
> Tiens, en passant et en parlant de maison en bois, j'ai toujours aime le concept de Domespace. J'iras voir un de ceux qui sont près de chez nous, un jour.



tu verras que ça a toujours été un echec, le principe fonctionne bien sur le papier, mais la réalisation vieillit mal, et les mécanismes de pivot nécéssitent un entretien hors d'échelle pour des unités d'habitation de cette taille.


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Octobre 2005)

Je trouve l'architecture que Niky de Saint-Phalle a dessin&#233;e assez sympatique  :

"Le jardin des tarots"


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Octobre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve l'architecture que Niky de Saint-Phalle a dessinée assez sympatique  :
> 
> "Le jardin des tarots"



tu pourrais nous mettre un lien, parce que là, on voit pas bien, merci...


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Octobre 2005)

http://www.nikidesaintphalle.com/


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Octobre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> http://www.nikidesaintphalle.com/



merci


----------



## Ti'punch (19 Octobre 2005)

j'aime bien aussi ce concept de maison ronde en bois...
j'ai une grande passion pour les yourtes, mais l'incionvénient de la yourte mongole est de n'être pas adaptée à nos climats trop humide... du coup le feutre et les cordes vivraient mal un  hiver.

mais là le principe est assez voisin, plus spacieux et très sympa je trouve:






pour les curieux voila une yourte mongole:






le feutre est fait de façon traditionelle avec du poil de chameau et de yak, les cordes sont en crins tressés....

une yourte kirghize (très jolie, mais moins etanche):


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Octobre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien aussi ce concept de maison ronde en bois...
> j'ai une grande passion pour les yourtes, mais l'incionvénient de la yourte mongole est de n'être pas adaptée à nos climats trop humide... du coup le feutre et les cordes vivraient mal un  hiver.
> 
> mais là le principe est assez voisin, plus spacieux et très sympa je trouve:



j'ai eu une assez longue discussion sur le chat avec Rezba à ce sujet, et je te le dis tout de suite, je ne connais pas d'exemple qui soient réussis sur des bases de plans circulaires, outre le fait que c'est impossible à amménager, bêtement parce que c'est impossible à meubler, c'est forcemment des pourcentages énormes de place perdue, dans les circulations et dans les liaisons des pièces entre elles... c'est séduisant à priori, mais il n'y a eu que des échecs jusqu'à présent


----------



## quetzalk (20 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> (...) et je te le dis tout de suite, je ne connais pas d'exemple qui soient réussis sur des bases de plans circulaires, (...)... c'est séduisant à priori, mais il n'y a eu que des échecs jusqu'à présent



d'ailleurs...


----------



## quetzalk (20 Octobre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> pour les curieux voila une yourte mongole:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				quetzalk  a dit:
			
		

> Ah pas mal du tout  !
> Si tu aimes, tu sais qu'ils en font aux fruits maintenant ?
> 
> bon, d'accooooord, je sors...



hum, heu, non rien :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs...




d'ailleurs!


----------



## krystof (20 Octobre 2005)

Un autre exemple ?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Octobre 2005)

C'est vrai que ces derniers jours elle peine un peu.


----------



## Fondug (20 Octobre 2005)

Oui bon ben Carré, c'est pas mieux non plus hein...


----------



## Malow (20 Octobre 2005)

Voici la cathedrale d'Evry (91), ou comment faire des villes nouvelles.....:mouais: :bebe:


----------



## supermoquette (20 Octobre 2005)

Faite par un suisse, mon dieu.


----------



## quetzalk (20 Octobre 2005)

Et pourtant :


----------



## yvos (20 Octobre 2005)

Maisons Hakka en Chine


----------



## krystof (20 Octobre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Maisons Hakka en Chine




C'est pour ça que les enfants ne vont jamais au coin...


----------



## yvos (20 Octobre 2005)

on tourne en rond, l&#224;


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Oui bon ben Carré, c'est pas mieux non plus hein...



Au moins ça tient bien..., dans mille ans, elles seront encore debout ces tours...

d'ailleurs, on pourrait organiser une AES au "top of the world", on y aurait une belle vue...


----------



## daffyb (20 Octobre 2005)

Le vatican


----------



## la(n)guille (20 Octobre 2005)

Tous les exemples d'"habitations individuelles" que vous postez sont très édifiants, mais peut-être un peu hors d'échelle... vous ne croyez pas...   

donc, je reprends, faites vous construire 120 m2 sur un plan circulaire et on reparlera d'habitabilité  

De plus, dans tous ces exemples, dont certains sont très interressants, les problèmes de surfaces perdues existent aussi du fait du plan circulaire, mais dans le gigantisme de ces programmes c'était considéré comme peu important...  , et je peux vous dire qu'avec les budgets actuels pour la construction, ce serait probablement moins bien perçu... 

allez, c'est pas grave, je suis sur que vous pouvez trouver encore plein de contre-exemples...


----------



## daffyb (20 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Ti'punch (20 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> j'ai eu une assez longue discussion sur le chat avec Rezba à ce sujet, et je te le dis tout de suite, je ne connais pas d'exemple qui soient réussis sur des bases de plans circulaires, outre le fait que c'est impossible à amménager, bêtement parce que c'est impossible à meubler, c'est forcemment des pourcentages énormes de place perdue, dans les circulations et dans les liaisons des pièces entre elles... c'est séduisant à priori, mais il n'y a eu que des échecs jusqu'à présent




je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi!
je vois plutot ce genre de constructions comme une maison pour les week end... une seule pièce a vivre avec cuisine, sale de bain caché derriere une étagère ou un rideau (si on en a une  ) et les lits qui se planquent quand on en a pas beasoin...
j'ai pas mal dormi dans une yourte... et c'est raiment que du plaisir! :love:   c'est clair aussi que je n'y passerais pas ma vie


----------



## Ti'punch (20 Octobre 2005)

un des musée qui a été le mieux pensé au niveau de l'espace utile pour les exposition:











pour rappel c'est un projet de Renzo Piano et de Richard Rogers. Il a été inauguré en 1977 (quelle belle année :love: ) le principe est de faire ne faire passer aucun tuyau à l'intérieur du bâtiment afin de libérer un maximum d'espace pour les salles d'exposition...

on aime ou on aime pas ... perso j'adore :love:


----------



## rezba (21 Octobre 2005)

Ah oui, Beaubourg, tout de suite plus cubique.  Moi aussi, j'adore ce b&#226;timent. :love:

Bon, sur les maisons d'habitations, je suis convaincu. Fonctionnal is bioutifoul.
Je ferais la cabane en bois des enfants ronde, et pis c'est tout. :love: :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant :



Ils sont membres du Cercle ?


----------



## quetzalk (21 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ils sont membres du Cercle ?



Il ne m'est pas possible de répondre publiquement à cette question, je suis tenu au secret...


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Octobre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> un des musée qui a été le mieux pensé au niveau de l'espace utile pour les exposition:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci, c'est probablement une des plus grande réussite architecturale des années 70 et 80, l'ouverture d'une voie de reflexion et d'intelligence dans la production, à partir des années 90 et après une longue période nettement moins florissante...


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Octobre 2005)

et voil&#224; la plus belle &#339;uvre du ma&#238;tre :






lorsqu'il r&#233;alise ce projet, en 1929, il a d&#233;ja fond&#233; le bauhaus, il s'est d&#233;j&#224; &#233;mu des d&#233;rives fascisantes de son pays et Gaudi termine sa carri&#232;re de meringues molles. Je cite ce guignol (gaudi) pour bien montrer que quand on parlait de modernit&#233; &#224; cette &#233;poque, il y avait d'un c&#244;t&#233; Ludwig Mies Van der Rohe et ses disciples : Oud, Lur&#231;at, Loos, etc... et bien s&#251;r l'autre plus grand : Le Corbusier, et de l'autre des guignolades sans dessin du type Gaudiesque, ou les accad&#233;mismes h&#233;rit&#233;s du XIX&#232;me dont la fadeur et la platitude &#233;voquaient un concert des L5 avec la starac' en premi&#232;re partie...

"Less is more..."

et donc un de ses disciples contemporain de tr&#232;s grande qualit&#233; :


----------



## Ti'punch (21 Octobre 2005)

j'aime bien cet immeuble et sa fa&#231;ade....
















archi: Jean Nouvel, Barcelona


----------



## Ti'punch (21 Octobre 2005)

du meme archi on a la fondation Cartier à Paris, bvd Raspail....


----------



## rezba (21 Octobre 2005)

Il va faire la nouvelle mairie de Montpellier, le bon Jeannot Nouvel. Apr&#232;s deux d&#233;cennies d'architecture n&#233;o-classique et/ou parvenue et de 1% d'inspiration gr&#233;co-latine ou symboliquement insignifiante, peut-&#234;tre que cette ville champignon s'ouvrira &#224; des gestes architecturaux ayant plus de sens. Qui sait, peut-&#234;tre que notre nouvelle maire(sse) saura avoir plus d'ouverture culturelle?


----------



## mado (21 Octobre 2005)

Sont juste jaloux de notre arbre couché, version Zaha Hadid.


----------



## krystof (21 Octobre 2005)

L'op&#233;ra de P&#233;kin devrait &#234;tre pas mal, une fois termin&#233;e.


----------



## rezba (21 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Sont juste jaloux de notre arbre couché, version Zaha Hadid.



En tout cas, on peut raisonablement faire l'hypothèse que l'audace départementale a servi de détonateur. 
Enfin, ne nous emballons pas non plus. On verra ce que Chemetov fera coté Gare Nouveau Saint Roch. Sur l'esquisse, son demi cylindre est intéressant.

Montpellier est passé à côté du "temps des gares" des années 90. Elle va peut-être aussi se rattraper de ce côté...


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2005)

A deux pas de chez moi, la maison que Le Corbusier avait construit pour ses parents dans les années 20. Malheureusement, des promoteurs (toujours peu scrupuleux) voudraient construire un gros complexe résidentiel à ses côtés, ce qui dénaturerait considérablement la petite maison et son environnement.


----------



## Ti'punch (21 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> A deux pas de chez moi, la maison que Le Corbusier avait construit pour ses parents dans les années 20. Malheureusement, des promoteurs (toujours peu scrupuleux) voudraient construire un gros complexe résidentiel à ses côtés, ce qui dénaturerait considérablement la petite maison et son environnement.



c'est clair qu'elle est jolie comme tout cette maison... j'avais posté son balcon avec vue sur le lac dans "et avec google" :love: :love:


----------



## rezba (21 Octobre 2005)

Il faut la faire prot&#233;ger par la Commission f&#233;d&#233;rale des Monuments Historiques. Il semble que la conf&#233;d&#233;ration ait des r&#232;gles "d'abords" (de p&#233;rim&#232;tre prot&#233;g&#233 des monuments historiques.
Si &#231;a te tient &#224; c&#339;ur, alerte donc la heimatschutz... Y' bien des documents dans leurs archives num&#233;riques qui parle du Corbusier, mais comme tu le sais, je ne lis pas le schweitz...


----------



## Fulvio (21 Octobre 2005)

La gare TGV de Lyon St-Exupéry, qui égaye la campagne pas loin de chez moi.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il faut la faire prot&#233;ger par la Commission f&#233;d&#233;rale des Monuments Historiques. Il semble que la conf&#233;d&#233;ration ait des r&#232;gles "d'abords" (de p&#233;rim&#232;tre prot&#233;g&#233 des monuments historiques.
> Si &#231;a te tient &#224; c&#339;ur, alerte donc la heimatschutz... Y' bien des documents dans leurs archives num&#233;riques qui parle du Corbusier, mais comme tu le sais, je ne lis pas le schweitz...


Oui, mais ne t'inqui&#232;te pas, cette histoire fait d&#233;j&#224; des remous, la presse en a d&#233;j&#224; pas mal parl&#233;. Un r&#233;f&#233;rendum communal se profil, des signatures ont &#233;t&#233; r&#233;colt&#233;e en suffisance, et Berne et aussi inform&#233; de l'affaire, et la suit.

Donc bon...


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Octobre 2005)

tout ça, ça fait chaud au c½ur...

l'architecture va peut-être rencontrer à nouveau un public, du moins vos posts le laissent penser et c'est bien. 

Merci


----------



## rezba (21 Octobre 2005)

C'est peut-&#234;tre aussi parce qu'une architecture retrouve le chemin du public, non ?


----------



## Fondug (21 Octobre 2005)

Bah en même temps, on profite (ou on subit, c'est selon) de bcp d'oeuvres architecturales tous les jours, donc c'est un peu normal que les gens s'intéressent à leur environnement...


----------



## Ti'punch (21 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut-être aussi parce qu'une architecture retrouve le chemin du public, non ?



je ne pense pas qu'elle ait jamais quitté le public... l'architecture est l'art qui est le plus proche de la vie humaine...

il y a cependant un problème avec la perception qu'ont les gens des archis... pour eux ce ne sont que des voleurs qui se font payer une fortune pour faire des plans et qui ne suivent pas les travaux comme il faut...

et ils se tournent le plus souvent vers les promoteurs et les "pavilloneurs".... dans nos banlieues fleurissent des grnades maisons aux formes standardisées... la meme en plus petite à côté...

mais il faut rendre à césar ce qui appartient à césar... la gestion de l'espace n'est pas chose facile, et l'agencement des pièces ne peut etre fait de façon hasardeuse... on peut faire des couloirs pour aller d'une pièce aux autre, mais quelle perte d'espace... 
et il vaut mieux avoir un archi pour traiter avec les entrepreneurs... ils ont vite fait de prendre le droit et le gauche quand ils ont affaire à des particuliers...
J'ai vu un type qui faisait construire sa maison tout seul et le pauvre était un peu dépassé par les évennements... le maçon qui se plante d'endroit pour l'évacuation des toilettes... la cuisine où les portes des placards ne peuvent pas s'ouvrir en meme temps...

C'est comme partout il y a des bons et des moins bons... mais avec l'ère du pavillon les prestations des archis sont plus chères (et encore je suis pas sur à 100%...), et du coup ils sont mal perçus par une grande frange de la population.


----------



## quetzalk (21 Octobre 2005)

Avec tout le respect pour cette profession passionnante, il me paraît difficile de dénier l'arrogance pédante de certains et d'une "certaine critique" qui un peu comme pour l'art contemporain, a tendance à trouver "génial" tout ce qui est dérangeant, alors que si ce n'est pas antinomique, ce n'est pas forcément une bijection... 

Franchement, les immeubles de bureaux en verre-béton-acier (cf. ZAC Tolbiac à Paris près de la BNF), ou les gares TGV récentes me paraissent caricaturales de ce que Tati dénonçait dans Playtime (vers 1955 je crois !!!) : des lieux où spontanément on se sent petit, fragile, insécurisé, vulnérable, et dans lesquels comme disait le cinéaste "faire du bruit en laissant tomber son parapluie devient honteux".

Pour revenir à ce que disait Rezba la mode des gares pharaoniques situées comme les aéroports à 50 km des centre-villes (sans système de navette cohérent tant qu'à faire) me fait également gerber : accès en voiture obligatoire, immenses parkings moches au milieu de nulle-part, parcours confus... mais c'est plus un problème de politique d'aménagement que d'architecture.


----------



## yvos (21 Octobre 2005)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> La gare TGV de Lyon St-Exupéry, qui égaye la campagne pas loin de chez moi.


 
j'avais eu la chance de faire la visite avec des gens qui avait assuré la maîtrise d'ouvrage du projet, et c'était assez intéressant d'avoir un oeil pour décoder plein de choses du truc. Calatrava est obsédé par les structures animales, et ça se retrouve de manière très éxagérée sur la grande structure, mais plus discrètement ailleurs, comme les piles qui soutiennent la voute de couverture des voies (moins tape à l'oeil, sur la droite), qui sont tirées de croquis épurés de chevaux  
Petit détail croustillant: lors de la présentation de son projet, son équipe a du démontrer point par point, devant un petit parterres d'X-Ponts guoguenards et méprisants que les immenses panneaux de verre ne se casseraient pas la gueule au premier coup


----------



## yvos (21 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Pour revenir à ce que disait Rezba la mode des gares pharaoniques situées comme les aéroports à 50 km des centre-villes (sans système de navette cohérent tant qu'à faire) me fait également gerber : accès en voiture obligatoire, immenses parkings moches au milieu de nulle-part, parcours confus... mais c'est plus un problème de politique d'aménagement que d'architecture.


 
ba oui, mais l'équation est à se tirer une balle, et dépasse largement le c'est pas bien d'y aller en bagnole et tout. Surtout si tu veux à la fois faire
- de l'intermodalité rail-air = CDG, Satolas, qui permet des préacheminent.
- de la vitesse pour les train = voie reservée au centre des gares pour laisser passer les trains directs (Satolas, Valence, Haute Picardie) et impossibilité de passer en ville
- que tu raisonnes en terme de zone d'emploi et de vie et non en terme administratif de ville: beaucoup prennent de toutes façons la bagnole pour accéder à ces modes de transports
- milieu environnemental et nuisances engendrées.

Ajouté à cela les députés maires qui exigent d'avoir des liaisons ou des gares..

Reste qu'architecturalement, la tendance assez mégalo de ces gares est moche, froide.


----------



## yvos (21 Octobre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> je ne pense pas qu'elle ait jamais quitté le public... l'architecture est l'art qui est le plus proche de la vie humaine...


 
enfin, on a bien vu lors du concours pour les Halles à Paris le degré de conformisme des projets mais surtout, lors de la consultation, la défiance du grand public (enfin, celui qui s'est exprimé) par rapport à l'originalité ou tout élément qui serait susceptible de perturber nos beaux alignements hausmanniens...bref, ça s'encroute sérieusement...
Un projet comme Beaubourg n'est probablement plus possible, malheureusement.


----------



## quetzalk (21 Octobre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> enfin, on a bien vu lors du concours pour les Halles à Paris le degré de conformisme des projets mais surtout, lors de la consultation, la défiance du grand public (enfin, celui qui s'est exprimé) par rapport à l'originalité ou tout élément qui serait susceptible de perturber nos beaux alignements hausmanniens...bref, ça s'encroute sérieusement...
> Un projet comme Beaubourg n'est probablement plus possible, malheureusement.



Concernant le projet des Halles, j'en ai parlé avec un pote archi qui partage la même (mauvaise) opinion que moi (béotien) là-dessus : tout casser et tout refaire, c'est refaire la même erreur que lors de la première moûture de ce lieu. Souvent les endroits agréables à vivre, visiter, traverser, sont des lieux qui ont vu "sédimenter" plusieurs strates de constructions, qui ont évolué peu à peu en fonction des activités et de la population qui les utilise. Tout reconstruire de zéro véhiculera certainement son lot d'incohérence, d'inadaptation entre un projet forcément un peu mégalo et la réalité de l'usage du lieu... Car tout n'est sans doute pas à jeter dans les Halles actuelles, il n'est qu'à voir l'intensité du commerce qui s'y trouve. Mais manifestement non, c'est reparti comme en 60 .


----------



## alan.a (21 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> tout &#231;a, &#231;a fait chaud au c&#339;ur...
> 
> l'architecture va peut-&#234;tre rencontrer &#224; nouveau un public, du moins vos posts le laissent penser et c'est bien.
> 
> Merci





			
				Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> (...) et ils se tournent le plus souvent vers les promoteurs et les "pavilloneurs".... dans nos banlieues fleurissent des grnades maisons aux formes standardis&#233;es... la meme en plus petite &#224; c&#244;t&#233;...



Il y a eu aussi un certain d&#233;sint&#233;r&#234;t des architectes pour les &#171; petites &#187; habitations, pour se concentrer sur de grands concours plus prestigieux.

Tous les archis ne sont pas pr&#234;ts &#224; se lancer dans un projet de construction &#224; 75 000 euros.

cadeau Bonux, un floril&#232;ge de pures oeuvres architecturales ...


----------



## rezba (21 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Pour revenir à ce que disait Rezba la mode des gares pharaoniques situées comme les aéroports à 50 km des centre-villes (sans système de navette cohérent tant qu'à faire) me fait également gerber : accès en voiture obligatoire, immenses parkings moches au milieu de nulle-part, parcours confus... mais c'est plus un problème de politique d'aménagement que d'architecture.



En fait, je ne parlais pas de celles-là. Il se trouve que j'ai bossé sur ces aspects-là, au début de ma carrière, et que ce "nouveau temps des gares" faisait plutôt référence à des projets emblématiques comme celui d'Euralille, ou de Lyon-la Part-Dieu (même s'ils n'ont pas les mêmes quaités architecturales et urbanistiques), et au "train" de rénovation des gares de centre-ville qui a suivi, en France, mais qui touche aussi les grandes villes européenes (comme Liège ou Lisbonne, par exemple). Des objets architecturaux marquants, structurants, des portes d'entrée et de sortie des villes, avec tout leur côté monumental, souvent unique, parfois totalement raté.


----------



## Fondug (21 Octobre 2005)

Bah j'trouve que la gare tgv d'avignon est pas mal fouttue


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Octobre 2005)

Effectivement Rezba  et la gare de Li&#232;ge est un perp&#233;tuel chantier depuis plusieurs ann&#233;es d&#233;j&#224; et on n'en est pas tr&#232;s loin dans les travaux encore...  






_le chantier actuel_












_le projet_


le site internet  : http://www.euro-liege-tgv.be/


----------



## Fondug (21 Octobre 2005)

Allez les Septimaniens, parlez nous donc du Tramway, des 14 chantiers de rénovation de la comédie, du Corum, d'Antigone (Bofil, si j't'attrappe) et tous les chantiers pharaoniques du bon roi Georges...


----------



## rezba (21 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Bah j'trouve que la gare tgv d'avignon est pas mal fouttue


Non? Certes. Ni celle-l&#224;, ni celle de valence. Elles sont juste "a cuge", comme on dit chez moi. Beaucoup trop loin des centres pour constituer des n&#339;uds intermodaux satisfaisants, et des &#233;quipements urbains structurants. 



			
				Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Allez les Septimaniens, parlez nous donc du Tramway, des 14 chantiers de r&#233;novation de la com&#233;die, du Corum, d'Antigone (Bofil, si j't'attrappe) et tous les chantiers pharaoniques du bon roi Georges...



Arf... Il faudrait aussi qu'on parle du quasi-d&#233;sert architectural du reste de la r&#233;gion, du rejet, par ses propres successeurs nimois, de la politique d'architecture contemporaine d'un autre m&#233;galo languedocien, l'ex-maire de Nimes, Mister Bousquet-Cacharel, ...

Globalement, je ne trouve pas les r&#233;alisations montpelli&#233;raines ni pharaoniques, ni inconsid&#233;r&#233;es. Lorsqu'on g&#232;re une ville o&#249; arrivent chaque ann&#233;e 20 000 personnes nouvelles, et que le solde migratoire en fin d'ann&#233;e est de 8 &#224; 10 000 habitants suppl&#233;mentaires, il faut prendre l'am&#233;nagement &#224; bras le corps. Et construire quelques milliers de logements par an...
Et ils s'en sont jusque-l&#224; pas trop mal tir&#233;.

Le geste de Boffil ? Il ne me d&#233;plait pas. Au moins, c'est de l'am&#233;nagement fongible, comme Haussman. Le probl&#232;me, c'est que la forme qu'il a imprim&#233;e au quartier a conduit les maitres d'&#339;uvre du reste de la ZAC d'Antigone &#224; l'imiter pendant des ann&#233;es, par incapacit&#233; &#224; inventer une autre esth&#233;tique (alors m&#234;me que leur cahier des charges n'imposait que des proportions).
En quinze ans d'existence, ce quartier ne s'en tire pas si mal que &#231;a, m&#234;me s'il a fallu pousser (et j'en &#233;tais), pour l'ouvrir sur le reste de la ville. Et puis, Boffil nous a fait, pour se rattraper, une des plus belles piscines du monde. 

Le Corum ? Les choix de Vasconi ne me d&#233;plaisent pas. Ni int&#233;rieur, ni ext&#233;rieur. C'est un bel op&#233;ra-Palais des congr&#232;s, et ce n'est pas facile &#224; faire. Un vrai op&#233;ra et un vrai palais des congr&#232;s dans le m&#234;me b&#226;timent. Et il est ultra rentable.

Quant au tramway, mon seul regret est que l'avancement du r&#233;seau n'aille pas assez vite. 

Je dirais plus de mal de la zone Port Mariane. Une sombre merde une fois finie. 

Le vrai probl&#232;me de Fr&#234;che n'est pas l&#224;. Il est que l'ex-maire de Montpellier, et le toujours pr&#233;sident de la puissante agglo, s'est toujours pris pour P&#233;ricl&#232;s, alors qu'il n'est que Pisistrate.


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Octobre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Il y a eu aussi un certain désintérêt des architectes pour les « petites » habitations, pour se concentrer sur de grands concours plus prestigieux.
> 
> Tous les archis ne sont pas prêts à se lancer dans un projet de construction à 75 000 euros.



Ce n'est pas tout à fait vrai, il y a des archis qui travaillent dans une multitude de domaines, dont beaucoup insoupçonnés, parce que la commande publique ne concerne qu'à peine dix pour cent des architectes diplomés en france, et tout le reste évolue dans les multiples aspects et facettes que revettent notre métier.

Toutefois, ce qui m'amuse dans les ilustrations que tu as postées, c'est qu'elles ne montrent que des clotures, qui sont devenues les symboles architectoniques de nos cités pavillonnaires, parce que c'est cette architecture et sa médiocrité, "ça sent le magnetoscope et la pizza surgelée"-nani moretti-, qui sont pour une part responsable de l'enfermement et la paranoïa ambiante de notre société.

c'est un très long débat, un jour, je créerais peut-être un fil pour en divulguer mes recherches et sentiments sur le sujet..., mais pour ça il va falloir que je trouve beaucoup de temps, et c'est pas gagné....


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non? Certes. Ni celle-là, ni celle de valence. Elles sont juste "a cuge", comme on dit chez moi. Beaucoup trop loin des centres pour constituer des n½uds intermodaux satisfaisants, et des équipements urbains structurants.
> ...
> Le geste de Boffil ? Il ne me déplait pas. Au moins, c'est de l'aménagement fongible, comme Haussman. Le problème, c'est que la forme qu'il a imprimée au quartier a conduit les maitres d'½uvre du reste de la ZAC d'Antigone à l'imiter pendant des années, par incapacité à inventer une autre esthétique (alors même que leur cahier des charges n'imposait que des proportions).
> En quinze ans d'existence, ce quartier ne s'en tire pas si mal que ça, même s'il a fallu pousser (et j'en étais), pour l'ouvrir sur le reste de la ville. Et puis, Boffil nous a fait, pour se rattraper, une des plus belles piscines du monde.
> ...



là tu me déçois un peu, il y a quand même infiniment plus de qualités dans les architectures qui jalonnent port Marianne que dans 98% du quartier Boffilien, la Fac de Dottelonde est un beau bâtiment, clasique mais efficace, les berges du Lez de Fainsilber sont plutôt bien déssinées, et les immeubles quelquonques autour du bassin Jacques C½ur sont bien mieux pensés que les saloperies qui souillent le quarties d'Antigone (excepté piscine et bibole bien entendu)..

le pire échec de toute cette zone, ce sont quand même les réalisations Krier-Lebunetel, les consuls de Mer, qui sont à bombarder en priorité absolue...
Mais je pense qu'elles se casseront la gueule toutes seules...

on en reparlera...


----------



## rezba (21 Octobre 2005)

> le pire échec de toute cette zone, ce sont quand même les réalisations Krier-Lebunetel, les consuls de Mer, qui sont à bombarder en priorité absolue...
> Mais je pense qu'elles se casseront la gueule toutes seules...
> 
> on en reparlera...



C'est à ça que je pensais, en fait. Le reste, pour moi, c'est Richter... 



			
				la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> là tu me déçois un peu, il y a quand même infiniment plus de qualités dans les architectures qui jalonnent port Marianne que dans 98% du quartier Boffilien, la Fac de Dottelonde est un beau bâtiment, clasique mais efficace, les berges du Lez de Fainsilber sont plutôt bien déssinées, et les immeubles quelquonques autour du bassin Jacques C½ur sont bien mieux pensés que les saloperies qui souillent le quarties d'Antigone (excepté piscine et bibole bien entendu)..



Certes. Mais outre que je ne juge pas Antigone comme un architecte (ce n'est pas mon métier), j'ai tendance à trouver les merdes plutôt en périphérie des réalisations boffilliennes, hormis la place de l'Europe et l'Hotel de région, deux grandes imbécilités.

Et j'aime bien les halles Jacques Coeur, aussi.


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est à ça que je pensais, en fait. Le reste, pour moi, c'est Richter...
> 
> 
> 
> Et j'aime bien les halles Jacques Coeur, aussi.



alors, ça va, là nous sommes d'accord!


----------



## rezba (21 Octobre 2005)

Je pr&#233;f&#232;re ! Je te rappelle que je me suis battu pour Richter, et pour la fac de Dottelonde, et que j'ai m&#234;me particip&#233; &#224; sa programmation. Ce qui m'a valu quelques ennuis avec la hi&#233;rarchie universitaire, d'ailleurs. Je trouve ce coin tr&#232;s beau, m&#234;me s'il est un tout petit peu trop dense, &#224; mon sens. Mais on est bien oblig&#233; de densifier, hein*? Et puis, si l'universit&#233; savait vivre sans ses putains de grilles autour d'elle, la densit&#233; serait plus acceptable.





*N'emp&#234;che que la queenlucia, elle va se retrouver avec un immeuble en face de ses fen&#234;tres, et que &#231;a la fait pas rire... :rateau:


----------



## alan.a (21 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas tout &#224; fait vrai, il y a des archis qui travaillent dans une multitude de domaines, dont beaucoup insoup&#231;onn&#233;s, parce que la commande publique ne concerne qu'&#224; peine dix pour cent des architectes diplom&#233;s en france, et tout le reste &#233;volue dans les multiples aspects et facettes que revettent notre m&#233;tier.



C'est ce qui ressort des conversations que j'ai des mes amis architectes. La grande majorit&#233; des logements individuels qu'ils produisent sont des logement sociaux (sans ambitions), tr&#232;s tr&#232;s rares sont les projet individuels avec un v&#233;ritable geste architectural, dans un budget &#233;quivalent &#224; ces horribles maisons "traditionnelles".



			
				la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Toutefois, ce qui m'amuse dans les ilustrations que tu as post&#233;es, c'est qu'elles ne montrent que des clotures, qui sont devenues les symboles architectoniques de nos cit&#233;s pavillonnaires, parce que c'est cette architecture et sa m&#233;diocrit&#233;, "&#231;a sent le magnetoscope et la pizza surgel&#233;e"-nani moretti-, qui sont pour une part responsable de l'enfermement et la parano&#239;a ambiante de notre soci&#233;t&#233;.



Passe faire un tour sur mon site, s&#233;rie "citadelle" (je n'ai pas en mis &#224; jour avec l'&#233;diting final) et tu peux aussi lire le texte de DocEvil, &#233;crit pour ma s&#233;rie, dans la rubrique actualit&#233;.


----------



## rezba (22 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> c'est un tr&#232;s long d&#233;bat, un jour, je cr&#233;erais peut-&#234;tre un fil pour en divulguer mes recherches et sentiments sur le sujet..., mais pour &#231;a il va falloir que je trouve beaucoup de temps, et c'est pas gagn&#233;....



Hmmm. &#199;a me plairait, &#231;a. Et puis, je me ferais l'avocat du diable pour d&#233;fendre les pauvres gens du p&#233;ri-urbain contre tous les empecheurs de construire des chous-fleur en rond. Je t'ai d&#233;ja parl&#233; de ma th&#233;orie du chou-fleur ? Faudra que j'y pense. Les chous-fleurs et leurs familles de petits vers. Leurs suppos&#233;s go&#251;ts de chiottes, leur suppos&#233;e vie morne, leur ardent d&#233;sir d'acc&#233;der &#224; la propri&#233;t&#233;. 
Mais se mettre &#224; r&#233;fl&#233;chir l&#224;-dessus, c'est mettre en question de nombreux fondements de nos soci&#233;t&#233;s. Nombreux et primordiaux. Fondateurs, m&#234;me. &#199;a peut faire mal. Parce qu'on ne peut pas se contenter de les railler, ou de n'en montrer qu'une image., de ne les voir qu'avec une seule grille d'interpr&#233;tation. C'est trop facile.


----------



## la(n)guille (23 Octobre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce qui ressort des conversations que j'ai des mes amis architectes. La grande majorité des logements individuels qu'ils produisent sont des logement sociaux (sans ambitions), très très rares sont les projet individuels avec un véritable geste architectural, dans un budget équivalent à ces horribles maisons "traditionnelles".
> 
> 
> 
> Passe faire un tour sur mon site, série "citadelle" (je n'ai pas en mis à jour avec l'éditing final) et tu peux aussi lire le texte de DocEvil, écrit pour ma série, dans la rubrique actualité.



Les photos sont très bien, je t'en félicites   je reviendrais sur le sujet...


----------



## Fondug (24 Octobre 2005)

La fac de richter c'est bien mais quand tu sors de cours, tu fais comment pour aller au Chabaneau ? Ou au Vert Anglais   ? La Fac au centre ville avait un avantage, tu sortais du Rimmel ou de l'Agem et t'allais directement en cours...

J'y connais que dalle en Architecture mais je trouve juste dommage, mais les raisons sont multiples, que les immeubles soient les uns sur les autres des 2 cotés des rives du lez. Et ça manque de végétation. Place du nombre d'or, on s'croirait à la Défense...


----------



## rezba (24 Octobre 2005)

Le chabaneau, depuis que y'a plus Mickey, c'est _has been._ 
Non, s&#233;rieusement, tu as un truc bleu, qui marche sur des rails, c'est pas mal pour se d&#233;placer quand t'aime pas le v&#233;lo. &#199;a prend 1/4 d'heure, et &#231;a fait un peu d'exercice physique, id&#233;al pour se mettre en app&#233;tit. :rateau:

Bien s&#251;r que les facs au centre, c'est super pour boire des coups. Mais le principe d'une universit&#233;, c'est d'abord d'offrir de bonnes conditions de travail et de vie *&#224; l'int&#233;rieur* de ses b&#226;timents.. Nous, une fois qu'on a eu vir&#233; les &#233;conomistes et les autres, et que les seuls juristes sont rest&#233;s, on avait toujours pas assez de place pour se loger correctement. Et la r&#233;no des b&#226;timents 1 et 2 nous a co&#251;t&#233; 3000 &#8364; le m2. Pour des b&#226;timents qui ne sont pas cabl&#233;s en haut d&#233;bit. Et une rationalit&#233; d'organisation du travail proche de z&#233;ro. 

Ne fais pas comme mes coll&#232;gues juristes qui me parlaient de Richter en comparant &#231;a &#224; Marne-la-Vall&#233;e, s'il te plait...


----------



## Fondug (24 Octobre 2005)

Rezba, j'déconnais... J'ai fréquenté la rue de l'U de 90 à 93 et chui à Paris depuis 10 ans (arglll)... C'était plus pour taquiner...


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Octobre 2005)

fais quand même gaffe à pas trop déconner avec Rezba, sinon, il vient chez toi, et il te tue...   

c'est un mec à prendre avec des pincettes...


----------



## loustic (24 Octobre 2005)

Voilà une construction qu'elle est belle et utile.

http://images.google.fr/images?q=tbn:Ku7Nzj_kCQMJ:www.catalogue-fr.com/clapier_tonneau.gif


----------



## MACcossinelle (24 Octobre 2005)

belle construction...d'ameublement d'interieur...





​ 
   alors confortable ?   ​


----------



## Ti'punch (24 Octobre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> belle construction...d'ameublement d'interieur...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




je sais pas ... faudra qu'on finalise le repérage


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Octobre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas ... faudra qu'on finalise le repérage



tu fais chier, je voulais la faire   mais j'étais en train de poster de la musique...


----------



## loustic (24 Octobre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une construction qu'elle est belle et utile.
> 
> http://images.google.fr/images?q=tbn:Ku7Nzj_kCQMJ:www.catalogue-fr.com/clapier_tonneau.gif


Précision : il s'agit d'un clapier-tonneau c'est-à-dire d'une habitation à loyer modéré (la casserole) pour lapin et lapine et peut-être aussi pour quelques habitués du Bar MacG...


----------



## Ti'punch (24 Octobre 2005)

Ce soir un ptit coup de Le Corbusier...

1- la Villa Savoye :





2- Notre Dame du Haut, Ronchamps, France





3- Firminy





les immeubles de Le Corbusier étaient conçus comme des unités d'habitation, et de vie... 
il voulait (il me semble) rassembler en un lieu les différentes composantes qui font partie de la vie d'une famille: appartement, parkings, école/garderie, commerces...

mais ce que je préfère, c'est son mobilier :love:


----------



## nicogala (24 Octobre 2005)

Moi il y a un architecte que j'appr&#233;cie particuli&#232;rement depuis ma plus tendre enfance (je sais pas, &#231;a doit &#234;tre associ&#233; &#224; de bonnes sensations... comme le zoo et les jeux derri&#232;re le palais peut-&#234;tre ? ou un sens du magnifique assez pouss&#233; de sa part... ?) 
Il s'agit de Jacques Henry Esp&#233;randieu (1829 - 1874) et l'oeuvre qui me fascine depuis toujours (et pour toujours) c'est le Palais Longchamp : 








En d&#233;tail :




Encore plus...





d'autres vues ici ... difficile d'en trouver de bien rendantes...

Il parait que lors d'un solstice (lequel?) l'ombre port&#233;e des sculpture sommitales du centre sur la pelouse dessine le profil de l'architecte... raffin&#233; n'est-ce pas ?

L'architecte a &#233;galement commis...
La cath&#233;drale de la Major





ainsi que...




...qu'on ne pr&#233;sente pas...

Je sais, c'est pas du high-tech moderne verre+alu ou b&#233;ton "artistique" tendance, mais &#231;a au moins &#231;a me fait quelque chose de le voir tous les matins... &#231;a me parle... &#233;motions...


En revanche, la Cit&#233; "radieuse" du Corbusier... :mouais: , en dehors de la curiosit&#233; de l'agencement interne (eu la chance de visiter... faut aimer mais y'a de l'id&#233;e, c'est ind&#233;niable) , l'ext&#233;rieur est pas tr&#232;s...comment dire... gu&#232;re &#233;mouvant je trouve  ... apr&#232;s les go&#251;ts hein...


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Octobre 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Moi il y a un architecte que j'apprécie particulièrement depuis ma plus tendre enfance (je sais pas, ça doit être associé à de bonnes sensations... comme le zoo et les jeux derrière le palais peut-être ? ou un sens du magnifique assez poussé de sa part... ?)
> Il s'agit de Jacques Henry Espérandieu (1829 - 1874) et l'oeuvre qui me fascine depuis toujours (et pour toujours) c'est le Palais Longchamp :
> 
> 
> ...



mouais, mais je ne sais pas si tu as déjà eu l'occasion d'habiter longtemps dans des constructions très ornementales et décorées... Si c'est le cas et que ça t'a plu, rien à dire... sinon, je peux te certifier (parce que ça a été mon cas) qu'il y est très difficile de s'approprier le lieu.

et là on touche à un des fondements de l'architecture -l'appropriation-, un bâtiment qui reçoit du public, et à fortiori qui le loge, se doit d'être "intuitivement" habitable, et c'est pour cette première raison que les architectes dits "minimalistes" s'évertuent à simplifier au mieu leurs volumes..

Par ailleurs, si tu regardes bien autour de toi, tu verras vite qu'il est beaucoup plus difficile de bien réussir une forme simple qu'un ouvrage meringué...


----------



## macelene (24 Octobre 2005)

Josep Lluis SERT... un Catalan comme je les aime...  tout simple ses maisons cachées dans la campagne Ibicenca... 






On ne voit pas grand chose, mais dur de trouver de belles images de ses travaux. Entre autre la Fondation Miro à BArcelone... :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Josep Lluis SERT... un Catalan comme je les aime...  tout simple ses maisons cachées dans la campagne Ibicenca...
> On ne voit pas grand chose, mais dur de trouver de belles images de ses travaux. Entre autre la Fondation Miro à BArcelone... :love:



Un architecte de la sobriété, et il a su la transformer en élégance...  c'est très beau, et plus que vivable...


----------



## Fondug (25 Octobre 2005)

Ca m'fait penser à St Gényès...


----------



## y&b (25 Octobre 2005)

Pour rester dans le même critère, la fondation serralvès de l'architecte Alvaro Siza est pas mal non plus


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'fait penser à St Gényès...



mouais, je ne me souviens pas qu'on y soit arrivé un jour avec un terrain aussi dégagé autour, souviens-toi, c'était toujours parsemé d'embuches, voire de réels dangers....


----------



## y&b (25 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> mouais, je ne me souviens pas qu'on y soit arrivé un jour avec un terrain aussi dégagé autour, souviens-toi, c'était toujours parsemé d'embuches, voire de réels dangers....


Il en a même qu'on n'a jamais retrouvé


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Octobre 2005)

et maintenant, un peu de streaming avec real one:

un très grand chercheur, et surtout un visionnaire de ce que pouvait être une maison à bas prix... http://www.arte-tv.com/fr/connaissance-decouverte/architectures-nancy/La_20maison_20de_20Jean_20Prouv_C3_A9/779322.html


----------



## rezba (25 Octobre 2005)

cool stream.
Tr&#232;s beau, le site d'arte sur l'archi (d'o&#249; sort le stream de jean Prouv&#233.
Mais j'arrive pas &#224; charger le plugin pour le jeu...


----------



## nicogala (25 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> mouais, mais je ne sais pas si tu as déjà eu l'occasion d'habiter longtemps dans des constructions très ornementales et décorées... Si c'est le cas et que ça t'a plu, rien à dire... sinon, je peux te certifier (parce que ça a été mon cas) qu'il y est très difficile de s'approprier le lieu.
> 
> et là on touche à un des fondements de l'architecture -l'appropriation-, un bâtiment qui reçoit du public, et à fortiori qui le loge, se doit d'être "intuitivement" habitable, et c'est pour cette première raison que les architectes dits "minimalistes" s'évertuent à simplifier au mieu leurs volumes..
> 
> Par ailleurs, si tu regardes bien autour de toi, tu verras vite qu'il est beaucoup plus difficile de bien réussir une forme simple qu'un ouvrage meringué...


Mmmm je crois que tu es allé un peu vite... ce que j'ai montré ce sont une cathédrale, une église et un "Château d'eau"/museum , pas des logements (mais de "Belles constructions")   et ils ne sont pas seulement "meringués" (pas du tout pour les églises, seulement en pierre de taille) comme certaines demeures bourgeoises sans-goût du 19eme (siècle) , mais présentent une puissance, que dis-je : une présence qui fait que l'on ne peut pas rester indifférent lorsqu'on se trouve au pied d'un de ces trois édifices, même avec très peu de recul comme au Palais Longchamp, le travail énorme au niveau de la perspective et des proportions te donne l'impression d'être face à qque chose de colossal mais léger, sans sentiment d'écrasement et avec une certaine grâce... et encore une fois ce n'est qu'un château d'eau..., de l'utilitaire flamboyant en somme 

Je t'accorde que pour des logements, ce n'est sûrement pas le genre idéal... mais en parlant d'appropriation... il me semble que les "corbusiens" ne peuvent pas changer quoi que ce soit , ni même la couleur des murs (rouge, vert etc... :hein: ) je crois même un trou dans un mur... c'est poussé à l'extrême  "Le Maître a décidé que c'était parfait et que c'est comme ça que l'Homme doit vivre !"


J'ai eu par contre l'occasion de faire un tour dans le "village d'essai" de Cantercel sur le Larzac (les "Fous" comme on dit au village  ) , et il y a des choses pas mal voire très intéressantes au niveau de l'utilisation des matériaux et de l'intégration bioclimatique... j'aime bien l'intégration d'un arbre dans une pièce 
L'intégration paysagère me laisse souvent dubitatif, j'ai parfois l'impression que les archi veulent en faire trop pour justifier leurs prestations ... non ?


----------



## la(n)guille (25 Octobre 2005)

il est aussi difficile de s'approprier le lieu dans une église, ou dans un jardin à côté d'un chateau d'eau... ou dans une cathédrale, le problème ne concerne pas que le logement, mais c'est par le biais du logement qu'on se rend compte de la portée du problème...

pour cantercel, ce sont plus des réalisations vernaculaires que de l'architecture, compliquer les objets pour donner le sentiment qu'ils existent, n'a aucun rapport direct, de prés ou de loin, avec de l'architecture. Regarde les Glass-houses de Johnson ou de mies van der rohe et tu verras que la simplicité est belle mais exigeante, et c'est de cette exigeance architecturale que nait la qualité de cette dernière..   

mais bon, après il y a le "j'aime, j'aime pas", et là on sort de l'objectivité...


----------



## nicogala (25 Octobre 2005)

Qu'appelles-tu alors "s'appropier" exactement ?
Parce que si c'est parvenir &#224; meubler et am&#233;nager de mani&#232;re pratique et efficace (en minimisant les pertes d'espace comme les arcs de cercle et les angles aigus) ok c'est une chose, mais si c'est s'assoir (se lover ?) dans un fauteuil dans une pi&#232;ce et "s'y sentir bien" c'est autre chose... et je vois pas trop alors ce que "l'appropriation" peut avoir d'objectif  ... bref, I need informations :rateau: sur ce th&#232;me technique...


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Octobre 2005)

l'appropriation d'un lieu, c'est accepter son environnement comme il est, pour pouvoir le transformer comme on l'aime... cela peut entrainer de transgresser des interdits.
dans le cas des cités radieuses, les locataires qui ont aimé y vivre ne se sont pas posé de questions, ils ont repeint leurs murs, accroché des tableaux etc... c'est la même chose pour Némausus de Nouvel.
Il faut savoir différencier ce qui exprime l'EGO de l'architecte, des qualités intrinsèques de son ½uvre.
C'est un mal français que de vouloir "conserver" (d'ailleurs ça se voit à tous les echellons de la politique, de l'economie, du social...). Quand Corbu dessine ses bâtiments, il crée des machines à vivre, en soi c'est critiquable mais au moins c'est un concept, dans l'architecture dite "classique", le maitre d'½uvre applique des techniques et des accadémismes, il n'est donc pas architecte parce qu'il ne conçoit pas, il adapte des connaissances avec son savoir faire... il est donc assembleur.
Palladio par exemple, au XVIème siècle est un architecte parce qu'il transcende les savoirs et les savoir-faire d'une époque, et de fait il construit réellement des nouvautés architecturales :
http://www.boglewood.com/palladio/home.html
Il en est de même pour Michelange, mais ils ont été très rare au cours de l'histoire.

Pour en revenir au sujet initial, plus les ½uvres sont dessinées et ouvragées, plus elles s'imposent à toi, plus elles sont sobres et minimalistes, plus tu en disposes, parce que faire un trait rouge avec un simple feutre sur un grand mur blanc et lisse, c'est une ½uvre personnelle (pas forcemment de qualité je te l'accorde) et visible, alors que faire ce même trait avec ce même feutre rouge sur un mur enduit, cerné de moulures et partiellement plaqué d'une autre matière, c'est y faire une tache... parce qu'il est figé dans son propre dessin et dans sa propre logique.

Je ne veux pas passer pour un trop radical, mais il faut différencier l'architecture de la construction, et je dois dire que dans mon métier, je pratique les deux. Tout ce que je dessine n'est pas forcemment de l'architecture, parce que les marchés sont faits de telle manière que nous n'avons pas toujours le choix, le droit, ou les moyens de faire de l'"ARCHITECTURE". C'est un art autant qu'une science, un savoir-faire autant qu'une intuition, une alchimie qui n'est pas sytématique, donc faillible...


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Octobre 2005)

sinon, regarde un peu, une agence de jeunes et trtès grands archis japonnais :

SANAA

















une utilisation des materiaux modernes et de la transparence voire de la translucidité qui force le respect...:love: :love: :love:  De très grandes ½uvres architecturales


----------



## quetzalk (26 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Il faut savoir différencier ce qui exprime l'EGO de l'architecte, des qualités intrinsèques de son ½uvre.



 Ah tiens à propos du LEGO de l'architecte, j'ai bon là ? :


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens à propos du LEGO de l'architecte, j'ai bon là ? :



franchement, c'est niquel...
c'est tellement beau qu'on dirait du mou de veau...


----------



## Fondug (26 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> sinon, regarde un peu, une agence de jeunes et trtès grands archis japonnais :
> 
> SANAA


 
On a un truc un peu similaire à Paris, l'Hotel Berlier, bord Periph porte d'Ivry


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> On a un truc un peu similaire à Paris, l'Hotel Berlier, bord Periph porte d'Ivry



saurais-tu me dire qui en est l'architecte, j'ai un doute mais je ne suis pas sûr...


----------



## yvos (26 Octobre 2005)

google>Dominique Perrault


----------



## Fondug (26 Octobre 2005)

J'crois que c'est Dominique Perrault, rien à voir avec Vincent hein  
C'est une pépinière d'entreprises gérée par la SAGI (Perexia) et destinées aux entreprises artisanales si j'ai bonne mémoire


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Octobre 2005)

mais j'ai trouvé confirmation, il s'agit bien de Perrault, le même qui a conçu la grande bibliothèque, un produit du même courant architectural que SANAA, et sans aucun doute une référence en la matière... 

Nous avons quand même la chance en France d'avoir des architectes comme Nouvel, Perrault, Lacaton-Vassal, Lipsky-Rollet, Brunet-Saunier, Chaix-Morel, Andreu, Jodri et encore d'autres qui comptent parmis les plus grands référents au monde...


----------



## Fondug (26 Octobre 2005)

D'ailleurs tous les batiments construits récemment sur le quai d'ivry, mais coté Paris, entre Austerlitz et le periph ont tous ce style. Bon faut dire qu'il ne fallait pas trancher non plus avec la TGB qui est au beau milieu


----------



## Fondug (26 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> mais j'ai trouv&#233; confirmation, *il s'agit bien de Perrault, le m&#234;me qui a con&#231;u la grande biblioth&#232;que*, un produit du m&#234;me courant architectural que SANAA, et sans aucun doute une r&#233;f&#233;rence en la mati&#232;re...
> 
> Nous avons quand m&#234;me la chance en France d'avoir des architectes comme Nouvel, Perrault, Lacaton-Vassal, Lipsky-Rollet, Brunet-Saunier, Chaix-Morel, Andreu, Jodri et encore d'autres qui comptent parmis les plus grands r&#233;f&#233;rents au monde...


 
Ah ben tout s'explique

tiens j'ai la femme d'un pote, toute fraiche dplg qui vient de rentrer chez Macary Zublena. Ce sont bien eux qui ont fait la Macarena non ?


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben tout s'explique
> 
> tiens j'ai la femme d'un pote, toute fraiche dplg qui vient de rentrer chez Macary Zublena. Ce sont bien eux qui ont fait la Macarena non ?



dans tous les cas, c'est ce qu'ils ont fait de mieux....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Octobre 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> c'est le Palais Longchamp :



Certes... J'aime vraiment passer devant la nuit, quand je reviens à Marseille... Mai j'ai un jugement purement affectif... J'ai habité à 2 pas ; il y a pas mal d'années et il y a plein de souvenirs qui sont restés collés dessus...:love:

Tiens ; je ferai peut être un détour, ce soir, pour rentrer...


----------



## rezba (27 Octobre 2005)

Lieu : r&#233;gion d'Alba, Pi&#233;mont, Italie
Propri&#233;taires : Marcello et Bruno Ceretto
Designers : coproduction Studio De Abate et Cerrato
Architectes : Gillone, Bassignana, Studio R.F.R.
Vocation du lieu : Temple d&#233;di&#233; &#224; la gloire de la r&#233;volution viticole pi&#233;montaise.
Nom de l'&#233;difice : le cube des Ceretto


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Lieu : région d'Alba, Piémont, Italie
> Propriétaires : Marcello et Bruno Ceretto
> Designers : coproduction Studio De Abate et Cerrato
> Architectes : Gillone, Bassignana, Studio R.F.R.
> ...



c'est pas mal, mais un peu maniéré années 80


----------



## rezba (28 Octobre 2005)

Oui. Le cube en lui-m&#234;me est int&#233;ressant, mais ce qui est fait autour le gache. Mais au milieu des collines de vignes du Pi&#233;mont, c'est en soi assez fort. Le pi&#233;mont viticole est en pleine transformation, et les barolos et autres barbarescos sont m&#233;connaissables. Ce qui m'int&#233;resse le plus dans ce coin, c'est que les folies des fr&#232;res Ceretto font tache d'huile, et que cette r&#233;gion plus connue pour ses merveilles baroques, devient aussi un endroit o&#249; le contemporain s'affiche dans la ruralit&#233;.

En passant, et &#231;a n'a rien &#224; voir, les bandeaux pubs de google sur ce fil deviennent assez &#233;tonnant. En tout cas, je ne les avait jamais vu par ici. En ce moment, j'ai Vong Design...


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ....
> 
> En passant, et ça n'a rien à voir, les bandeaux pubs de google sur ce fil deviennent assez étonnant. En tout cas, je ne les avait jamais vu par ici. En ce moment, j'ai Vong Design...



J'avais déjà remarqué, et oui je les trouve très réactifs aussi... 

par contre, leur site n'est pas très interressant...:rateau:


----------



## quetzalk (28 Octobre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> par contre, leur site n'est pas très interressant...:rateau:



c'est clair qu'on s'y perd !!! :rateau: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Ti'punch (30 Octobre 2005)

c&#244;t&#233; ammeublement, j'adore les meubles de Mackintosh!


----------



## Ti'punch (31 Octobre 2005)

la rolls de la relaxation:

la "lounge chair" de Ray & Charles Eames






on l'a offerte à mon père pour ses 50 printemps


----------



## la(n)guille (2 Novembre 2005)

une déclinaison un peu plus contemporaine de ce siège:

http://www.silver-chair.net/silver_flash.php?lang_id=fr

de la marque Interstuhl, la collection silver...:love: 
je n'ai pas encore trouvé le prix mais je crains le pire...


----------



## Ti'punch (4 Novembre 2005)

un grand classique des lampes de bureau: la lampe Toloméo


----------



## Ti'punch (4 Novembre 2005)

toujours dans les lampes, la suspension Titania:











un syst&#232;me de feuilles de plastiques color&#233;es permettent de changer la couleur qui se reverb&#232;re sur la structure en alu


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Novembre 2005)

un architecte japonais à nouveau, plein de talent et de finesse, encore une fois...

(ah, ils sont forts ces japonais...)















toujours un grand souci du détail, et un magnifique travail sur les tout petits espaces...:love: 
connaissant le prix du foncier au Japon, il a bien fallu que les architectes indigènes se posent les bonnes question, et son site est très bien fait.. 

http://k-associates.com/k.associates/en/


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Novembre 2005)

c'est triste de devoir se baigner dans la piscine en haut...


----------



## Ti'punch (4 Novembre 2005)

j'adore ces façades avec des zones coupées comme ça. matériaux différents, différents volumes.... très joli!

la piscine par contre... :rose:  ça fait un peu froid!

je verrais bien un peu plus de monde autour avec des ti'punchs et des chemises à fleurs :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Novembre 2005)

oui, mais &#231;a gacherait la photo...


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Novembre 2005)

ça-y-est, c'est officiel, on a gagné un concours de 40 logements sue la ville de Montpellier, donc, trop de champagne va nous tuer dès ce soir...


----------



## rezba (7 Novembre 2005)

C'est bien mes chéris.  :love:


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ça-y-est, c'est officiel, on a gagné un concours de 40 logements sue la ville de Montpellier, donc, trop de champagne va nous tuer dès ce soir...




héhéhé .. bravo a toi et tes zassociés   

j'espère que le champagne était bon! :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Novembre 2005)

pour en revenir au design  ,   un post de  Naru Narusegawa (qui parlait de ses configurations matérielles pour écouter de la musique) m'a fait penser à ces platines vinyles extraordinaires.
quelques exemples en vrac:























elles sont toutes du même constructeur: Pro-Ject . compter entre 250 et 1600euros pour ces platines ====> le lien


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Novembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> héhéhé .. bravo a toi et tes zassociés
> 
> j'espère que le champagne était bon! :rateau: :rateau:



Merci, il était très bon, mais j'ai un peu mal à la tête...  

Sinon, tu as raison, elles sont magnifiques,  mais j'imagine qu'elles sont un peu chères... 

un jour, si on gagne plein de concours, je me reéquiperai bien...


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, tu as raison, elles sont magnifiques,  mais j'imagine qu'elles sont un peu chères...
> 
> un jour, si on gagne plein de concours, je me reéquiperai bien...






			
				Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> elles sont toutes du même constructeur: Pro-Ject . compter entre 250 et 1600euros pour ces platines ====> le lien



hihi fallais pas regarder que les photos... je donnais aussi les prix    (vive le champagne)  :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (8 Novembre 2005)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> hihi fallais pas regarder que les photos... je donnais aussi les prix    (vive le champagne)  :rateau:



d'accord, je fus un peu léger, mais ce que je voulais dire, c'est que celle que je préfère devait être la plus chère... et c'est pas vrai puisqu'elle ne coûte "que" 749¤.


----------



## Ti'punch (8 Novembre 2005)

un ptit détour en Italie avec Renzo Piano:


une sphère à Genova, Italie






Zentrum Paul Klee in Bern, Switzerland









Auditorium, Roma, Italia





the London Bridge Tower






 Centre Jean Marie Tjibaou, Nouméa (New Caledonia)









des tas d'autres projets et réalisations très sympa, mais pas de photos très parlantes...  pas la peine non plus de revenir sur son chef d'oeuvre des années 70, les Centre George Pompidou


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Novembre 2005)

et surtout, ne pas oublier son accolyte du moment: Richard Rogers:


----------



## Ti'punch (9 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> et surtout, ne pas oublier son accolyte du moment: Richard Rogers:





   sympatoche comme tout!    (en plus il y a une jolie bibliothèque et une lounge chair de R&C Eames pour lire confortablement! ... un homme de goût celui qui y habite! :love:


----------



## Nephou (9 Novembre 2005)

:mouais: va faire l'amour dans le salon 



édition voir en dessous
« Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à alan.a. »


:love:


----------



## alan.a (9 Novembre 2005)

Pourquoi rester dans le salon alors qu'il y a un beau jardin ???

Ce n&#8217;est pas pour rien que j'ai quitté la ville pour la campagne :rose:

Sinon la maison est très chouette, c'est un peu dans ce que je projette de faire construire, un jour ...

La maison Denis-Ortmans me tente assez, mais avec une structure bois.


----------



## sofiping (9 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi rester dans le salon alors qu'il y a un beau jardin ???
> 
> Ce n?est pas pour rien que j'ai quitté la ville pour la campagne :rose:
> 
> Sinon la maison est très chouette, c'est un peu dans ce que je projette de faire construire, un jour ...



j'allais le dire ... sinon , si tu tiens absolument au salon , tu as la ch'tite forêt a droite   


Une cousine de la London bridge tower ... à San Francisco .... qu'est ce qu'elle est chouette cette ville ...




Difficile de trouver un belle photo de cette tour ! celle ci manque de hauteur !


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi rester dans le salon alors qu'il y a un beau jardin ???
> 
> Ce n?est pas pour rien que j'ai quitté la ville pour la campagne :rose:
> 
> ...



tu as tellement raison, sauf sur la structure bois... Tu ne pourras jamais avoir ce type de sensation et d'impression, voire de rendu formel avec une structure bois dont les éléments seront forcemment beaucoup plus épais...et c'est ça qui change tout.. 

sur ton site,par contre, j'aime particulièrement les photos d'algecos, parce qu'elles montrent tellement biien que ce qui est important dans la aison, c'est son environnement.  

Bravo!


----------



## Nephou (9 Novembre 2005)

vi en même temps vu le train où va la démographie, le travail de *k.associates* me parle plus qu'une maison isolée sur 5 ha de terrrain _mais ça doit juste être parceque je cherche un « truc où habiter à acheter »_


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Novembre 2005)

je comprends lepropos, mais tu ne peux pas tenir pour responsable l'architecture, quand il s'agit d'un problème marchand et règlementaire...
Courage, tu finiras par trouver...


----------



## alan.a (9 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> tu as tellement raison, sauf sur la structure bois... Tu ne pourras jamais avoir ce type de sensation et d'impression, voire de rendu formel avec une structure bois dont les éléments seront forcemment beaucoup plus épais...et c'est ça qui change tout..



C'est une de mes interrogations. D'un autre côté, quand on voit la structure de ma maison actuelle (poteau poutre avec un voile de contreventement par panneau) je me dis qu'il y a peut être un piste avec le poteau poutre contre ventée par cable. Ce qui me gêne avec la structure métal (outre l'aspect écologique et cage de faraday), c'est le risque de ponts thermiques.

Je pense qu'il doit avoir une solution, il faut juste trouver la ruse 



			
				la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> sur ton site,par contre, j'aime particulièrement les photos d'algecos, parce qu'elles montrent tellement biien que ce qui est important dans la aison, c'est son environnement.
> 
> Bravo!



Merci 
Pour info, au moment de la prise de vue, les algécos étaient pleins d'ados.



			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> vi en même temps vu le train où va la démographie, le travail de *k.associates* me parle plus qu'une maison isolée sur 5 ha de terrrain _mais ça doit juste être parceque je cherche un « truc où habiter à acheter »_



À côté de chez moi, il y a un truc un peu plus petit. 1.5 ha ? c'est trop juste ? 
Je ne te propose pas mon terrain, je n'ai que 6000 m 2


----------



## Nephou (9 Novembre 2005)

z'arrêtez de me torturer dîtes... si je trouve 450 mètres carrés ce sera déjà bien :rateau:


----------



## alan.a (9 Novembre 2005)

Sur Sartrouville .... ralala ... j'ignorais que tu cherchais, un copain designer vient juste de vendre sa maison ... et je n'ose pas imaginer le prix des terrains par là !!! Les maraichers du coin doivent se frotter les mains en voyant les prix monter, monter, monter


----------



## macelene (9 Novembre 2005)

... que de belles choses...  mais celle tout en verre bonjour le nettoyage des baies vitrées... :rateau: 


Sinon... *LA Vallée 70 ...* vaut le détour... enfin pour moi...


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est une de mes interrogations. D'un autre côté, quand on voit la structure de ma maison actuelle (poteau poutre avec un voile de contreventement par panneau) je me dis qu'il y a peut être un piste avec le poteau poutre contre ventée par cable. Ce qui me gêne avec la structure métal (outre l'aspect écologique et cage de faraday), c'est le risque de ponts thermiques.
> ...



je ne comprends pas ton "outre". Pour préciser, l'acier est probablement le matériau le plus écologique qui soit (en tout cas, beaucoup plus que le bois) et pour le problème des ponts thermiques... ça se règle, il suffit par exemple que la structure soit interne...

Si tu veux un petit projet, nous faisons toutes nos pré-esquisses gratuitement


----------



## Nephou (10 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> je ne comprends pas ton "outre". Pour préciser, l'acier est probablement le matériau le plus écologique qui soit


Attention... la question suivante n'est pas un troll : 

même en prenant en compte la production ​


----------



## alan.a (10 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> je ne comprends pas ton "outre". Pour préciser, l'acier est probablement le matériau le plus écologique qui soit (en tout cas, beaucoup plus que le bois) et pour le problème des ponts thermiques... ça se règle, il suffit par exemple que la structure soit interne...
> 
> Si tu veux un petit projet, nous faisons toutes nos pré-esquisses gratuitement



Bien que recyclable (moyennant un forte conso énergétique) le métal n'est pas un matériau renouvelable, à ma connaissance, le minerai ne repousse pas. 
Et quand je vois les ravages générés par l'extraction du nickel sur les paysages de Nouvelle Calédonie, alors que c'est déjà très encadré, je n'ose pas imaginer ce qui se passe dans des endroits plus "discrets"

Le bois est renouvelable, absorbe et stocke du CO2 (effet puit de carbone) et possède de grandes qualités structurelles sans pour autant être trop lourd. En dehors de la consommation énergétique nécessaire à son transport/façonnage, le bilan écologique du bois est neutre.

À la production, le bois nécessite 4 fois moins d'énergie que le béton, 60 fois moins que l'acier, 250 fois moins que l'alu, et 4000 fois moins que les composites en fibre de carbone...
Je ne parle pas de l'éau nécessaire à la production, car jusqu'à preuve du contraire, on n'arrose pas les forêts.

Dans mon projet, il reste le pb du verre, qui consomme 24 fois plus que le bois.

Enfin, l'incidence sur le CO2 pendant la fabrication des trois matériaux métal, ciment et bois (production de CO2 en kg/m3)

Fer => 5000
ciment => 350
bois => - 900 ...

Il faut bien évidemment que le bois provienne d'une forêt bien gérée, et de pas trop loin (pollution du transport)

Pour le petit projet, c'est gentil, je ne voudrais pas te faire bosser pour rien, car si c'est notre objectif final, on a encore un peu de chemin financier à faire pour y parvenir, mais le plus gros est déjà passé.


----------



## Ti'punch (10 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Le bois est renouvelable, absorbe et stocke du CO2 (effet puit de carbone) et possède de grandes qualités structurelles sans pour autant être trop lourd. En dehors de la consommation énergétique nécessaire à son transport/façonnage, le bilan écologique du bois est neutre.
> 
> 
> Il faut bien évidemment que le bois provienne d'une forêt bien gérée, et de pas trop loin (pollution du transport)




heureusement que tu rajoute ça derrière , parce que la plus grosse production du bois viens de fôrets qui sont dévastées par les forestires... sans aucun soucis de développement durable ou d'écologie... 

mais je vois que tu es très bien renseigné et que tu fais toi même la nuance


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Novembre 2005)

tout cela est vrai, reste la quantité de materiau à utiliser pour des performances semblables, la production de l'acier reste une industrie lourde et polluante, mais pour porter la structure nécéssaire à une habitation, la quantité de matière est négligeable (je n'ai pas les chiffres précis mais je pense que la multiplication du cubage pour des réalisations en bois est considérable).

Ne nous méprenons pas, je n'ai rien contre le bois, bien au contraire, mais bien souvent, celui qui arrive sur les chantiers est transformé et traité avec des produits, et des mise en ½uvre, qui eux sont polluants...

De plus, on ne peut pas rejeter le béton non plus, parce que, outre son poids, c'est un matériau écologiquement très performant...

Il n'y a pas de vérité de l'écologie de la construction, du moins pas pour l'ensemble de la chaîne, mais plutôt des équilibres à trouver en fonction des projets...

et c'est pas toujours facile...


----------



## alan.a (10 Novembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> tout cela est vrai, reste la quantité de materiau à utiliser pour des performances semblables, la production de l'acier reste une industrie lourde et polluante, mais pour porter la structure nécéssaire à une habitation, la quantité de matière est négligeable (je n'ai pas les chiffres précis mais je pense que la multiplication du cubage pour des réalisations en bois est considérable).



C'est clair que sur ce genre de projet, la structure métal est ridicule. 
Je ne sais pas trop pour le métal, mais il me semble que pour une résistance égale, il faut une section de bois 5 fois moindre que le béton (qui n'est déjà pas ridicule). Du coup, je ne pense pas qu'il faille tant de bois que ça. 
Ma maison actuelle est surtout faite de vide 



			
				la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Ne nous méprenons pas, je n'ai rien contre le bois, bien au contraire, mais bien souvent, celui qui arrive sur les chantiers est transformé et traité avec des produits, et des mise en ½uvre, qui eux sont polluants...



Même punitions avec certains autres matériaux, qui eux arrivent déjà avec un plus lourd passif.
En choisissant les essences et les bons produits, on peut réduire l'impact chimique de la construction en bois.
La difficulté est de penser au projet global, mais c'est vrai que ce n'est pas évident !



			
				la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> De plus, on ne peut pas rejeter le béton non plus, parce que, outre son poids, c'est un matériau écologiquement très performant...



Quand même à l'origine de 12 % du CO2 produit dans le monde  (chiffre de mémoire)



			
				la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas de vérité de l'écologie de la construction, du moins pas pour l'ensemble de la chaîne, mais plutôt des équilibres à trouver en fonction des projets...
> 
> et c'est pas toujours facile...



Tu as tout a fait raison.
C'est aussi ce qui fait l'interêt du dialogue avec un architecte.
J'apprécie bcp parler de ça avec mes amis architectes, avec parfois quelques confrontations sonores en fin de soirée  et quand on sort les pics à brochettes, ça devient dangereux 

M'enfin, ne polluons pas ce fil avec ces considérations environnementales.


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Novembre 2005)

Sinon, un architecte assez inclassifiable: Louis Kahn







Il est difficile de trouver des informations détaiilées sur ses projets, mais c'est très interressant, il avait une démarche qui tournait autour de "ce qu'on peut faire faire aux populations locales, avec leurs moyens...", la photo ci dessus est une illustration du Parlement de Dacca (bengladesh), un bâtiment très dense, en béton, entièrement édifié par des milliers d'ouvriers à la main...  une merveille d'adaptation aux potentialités locales...:love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Novembre 2005)

Vu mercredi soir dans l'émission "Des racines et des ailes", les serres royales de Laeken.


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Novembre 2005)

alors là, j'ai un peu de mal à trouver des images, mais le projet est magnifique...






c'est une piscine en Espagne, deux archis que je ne connaissais pas: Ignacio Laguillo et Harald Shönegger, il y a tout un article sur le projet dans le dernier techniques et architectures, c'est très interressant...:love:


----------



## krystof (14 Novembre 2005)

Ils s'y sont mis à deux pour faire ça ?


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Novembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ils s'y sont mis à deux pour faire ça ?



Contrairement à beaucoup d'idées reçues, il est beaucoup plus difficile de dessiner des objets simples et réussis, que des éléments complexes... 

mais c'est tout le débat qui a déja eu lieu dans les premières pages de ce thread... :rateau:


----------



## krystof (14 Novembre 2005)

Simple ou complexe, là, en l'occurrence, j'aime pas.


----------



## joanes (14 Novembre 2005)

Poésie de la ligne droite, enchantement de l'angle à 90°.... finalement on y vient

Et puis quand même, ça évite de faire des merdes...


----------



## Ti'punch (18 Novembre 2005)

un projet que je trouve bien sympa, mais impossible de trouver des photos de la réalisation...

l'Ecole Supérieure d'Art de Clermont-Ferrand:






le lien pour voir les images du prjet... cliquez sur "futur école"

La partie "verte" du bâtiment est en cuivre.


----------



## yvos (18 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair que sur ce genre de projet, la structure métal est ridicule.
> Je ne sais pas trop pour le métal, mais il me semble que pour une résistance égale, il faut une section de bois 5 fois moindre que le béton (qui n'est déjà pas ridicule). Du coup, je ne pense pas qu'il faille tant de bois que ça.



difficile de comparer les matériaux en termes de resistance, car les panel et les performances peuvent être très variables au sein des mêmes familles. Seules restent les grandes propriétés génériques..l' acier a de très bon comportements en traction, de mauvais en compression / l'inverse pour le béton (d'où les bétons armés pour avoir les deux propriétés
Il me semble qu'il y a un renouveau très timide de l'utilisation du bois dans la construction de certains ouvrages (dixit le Moniteur  )

Sur le bilan écologique, tout dépend du perimètre d'analyse : les bétons produits de ciments , industrie hautement intensive en energie , peuvent difficilement être considérés comme écologique, sans parler de la production des adjuvants et autres substances qui rentrent de la composition pour améliorer ses performances.


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Novembre 2005)

On en revient à ce que je disais, c'est avant tout une affaire d'équilibre global...


----------



## la(n)guille (28 Novembre 2005)

pour relancer un peu ce fil moribond:

la cité manifeste de Mulhouse, une belle reflexion sur l'habitat social en bande:  
D. Lewis, H. Potin + Block:






Lacaton et Vassal:





Par contre je ne peux pas trouver de photos de la réalisation de Nouvel, elles ont été supprimées du WEB pour des raisons de droits à l'image et c'est bien dommage, car, comme d'habitude, il étaitencore loin devant les autres...:love:


----------



## Ti'punch (29 Novembre 2005)

au vu de la météo je vais passer en mode hibernation et me calfeutrer dans le manège...





celui ou je bosse est une structure en acier toute con, un grand hangar en tôle quoi... j'adore les strucutres en bois ... j'ai beau insiter mon patron ne veut pas reconstruire le manège 

cette photo est pas particulièrement jolie, mais c'est celle qui montre le mieux la charpente


----------



## la(n)guille (29 Novembre 2005)

Pourtant, tu peux trouver de véritables merveilles en acier... Ce n'est pas véritablement les matériaux mais bien plutôt le dessin qui fait la différence...


----------



## samo (30 Novembre 2005)

Et que pensez vous de ce pont en bois lamellé collé ? Architecte : Léonard de Vinci. Il se trouve en Norvège. Je ne sais pas si en France des archis oserait  ce genre de structure en bois ? Mais ca prouve bien que le bois est un matériau qui a de très bonne capacité de résistance, qui sont souvent mal connus en France. 



Pour plus d?info : http://www.vebjorn-sand.com/leonardo.html


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Décembre 2005)

c'est évidemment très interressant, et fortement visionnaire de la part de Leonardo, comme toujours... :love: 

Mais, pour parler contemporanité: ne trouves-tu pas qu'il faut pour le coup beaucoup de matière pour franchir une petite portée, qui ne recevra de plus que des piétons... 

tout le problème avec le bois, c'est le surdimensionnement, les projets s'en ressentent forcemment..


----------



## Ti'punch (1 Décembre 2005)

oui ... et non.... c'est clair que là il faut en effet pas mal de matière première!
mais avec l'avènement du lamellé collé on arrive à faire des merveilles au niveau de structures de charpentes!
pour en revenir à mon exemple de manège couvert, auparavant il était compliqué d'avoir plus de 20m de large sans poteau de soutainement... maisntenant on arrive sur des surfaces beaucoup plus vastes et facilement utilisables puisqu'il n'y a plus de poteaux!
(du moins c'est l'observation qu'on peut faire dans les divers centre équestres...) depuis le lamellé collé on a de magnifiques structures.
je suis aussi conscient du fait qu'avec l'acier on arrive à faire des volumes impressionants, mais dans le cadre d'un centre equestre on utilise pas la meme chose que pour les grandes halles d'expositions... 
et le volume est plus sympa en bois


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Décembre 2005)

bon, ça y est, tu m'as provoqué...
du grandiose:









et de l'habitation individuelle: (construite au prix HLM, soit environ 1000¤ le m2)


----------



## samo (1 Décembre 2005)

Il existe aussi des ponts routiers qui ne sont pas si massifs que ça.

Donnons quelques chiffres pour mettre tous le monde d'accord.
Masse volumique (kg/m3) : acier 7850    bois 500
Résistance en compression (MPa) : acier 240    bois 25
On a donc un très bon rapport volume résistance pour l'acier, et un très bon rapport masse résistance pour le bois. Bref la structure acier est lourde mais élancée alors que celle en bois est plus légère mais plus massive.
Après, chacun à un rapport et une sensibilité différente au matériau, et à l'environnement qui l'entoure. Bref il n y a pas « une » bonne solution pour un problème ça serait trop facile.
En tout cas quant tu envois du grandiose tu ne mens pas!!!  Mon écran 12'' le vie assez mal...


----------



## Ti'punch (3 Décembre 2005)

meuh non je voulais pas te provoquer    

mais tu remarqueras que les premières photos (le grand palais si je ne m'abuse ... ) ben c'est grandiose, mais trop pour une structure équestre

Et sur la seconde ... ben il y a des poteaux partout ... :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 


pour ce qui est de l'habitation par contre j'adore :love: :love: 


en bois:
















*en acier:*




mais là cette structure n'est pas faite pour les petits portes monnaies  





celui là c'est comme le mien 

un dernier pour la route:


----------



## la(n)guille (3 Décembre 2005)

C'est très bien tout ça, de plus, il s'avère que j'ai été contacté par des gens qui veulent que je leur dessine un club hippique, donc, il n'est pas exclu que à l'occase, je te demande quelques conseils d'organisation pour tout ce qui est plus "technique"... 

pour le coup je t'enverrai peut-être un message privé...


----------



## macinside (3 Décembre 2005)

il y a des trucs bien en béton :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (3 Décembre 2005)

il y a beaucoup de trucs bien en béton... Sans aucun doute...
















De l'architecte Japonais, Tadao Ando, un homme qui a un drole de parcours, c'est un ancien boxeur professionnel qui est tombé amoureux de l'½uvre de Le Corbusier durant ses voyages à l'étranger et qui a donc décidé de devenir Architecte, et il l'a fait avec beaucoup de talent et une formidable reconnaissance internationale, puisqu'il a eu le prix Pritzker dans les années 90...:love:


----------



## Ti'punch (14 Décembre 2005)

En me baladant sur le net je suis tombé sur quelques projets de ce cabinet Autrichien:

*Architekturstudio Bulant & Wailzer:*














J'aime bien ces petit modules en verre qu'ils integrent dans des espaces d'habitation...


----------



## la(n)guille (15 Décembre 2005)

c'est bien que tu  aies trouvé ça, c''est interressant... Les Autrichiens sont en train de redevenir la troisième nation architecturale du monde, derrière la Suisse et l'Allemagne, mais avec un fort potentiel de développement.


----------



## House M.D. (15 Décembre 2005)

Le rêve de tout amoureux de l'aviation... la maison de John Travolta :






Avec les accessoires ailés si possible :love:


----------



## macelene (14 Février 2006)

*Loft 19...*  site à visiter en Flash


----------



## Ti'punch (14 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Loft 19...*  site à visiter en Flash


moi je veux le lot 29... un ptit duplex de 5 pièces avec 2 terrasses... :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (14 Février 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> moi je veux le lot 29... un ptit duplex de 5 pièces avec 2 terrasses... :love:  :love:





  


Celle là aussi...  *Vallée 70.....*    



Ces deux sites viennent de Elux repérages....


----------



## rezba (15 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ces deux sites viennent de Elux repérages....



Ces avignonais, ils ont tellement l'habitude de louer la maison pendant les festivals, qu'ils connaissent toutes les bonnes adresses...


----------



## jeep2nine (15 Février 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Le rêve de tout amoureux de l'aviation... la maison de John Travolta :



En tout cas, il n'a pas l'air d'être amoureux du jardinage le Travolta....


----------



## MacMadam (2 Mars 2006)

Ti'punch a dit:
			
		

> un sujet où on pourrait faire partager des photos de différents bâtiments ou constructions qu'on aime beaucoup.


Ah, ces norvégiens...


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Mars 2006)

c'est magnifique, j'adore...

ce doit être un peu ça, l'instant norvégien...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mars 2006)

Certes, c'est beau... Mais je ne comprend pas la fonction du truc...


----------



## joanes (6 Mars 2006)

C'est un vazyécassetoilagueule, ils adorent ça en Norvège.

Non mais qu'est ce que c'est ce truc????


----------



## mado (6 Mars 2006)

Pas étonnant qu'ils soient bons en saut à ski les norvégiens..


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Mars 2006)

c'est sur qu'il faut avoir des *******s pour aller voir au bord si j'y suis....


----------



## MacMadam (6 Mars 2006)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> C'est un vazyécassetoilagueule, ils adorent ça en Norvège.
> 
> Non mais qu'est ce que c'est ce truc????


En fait, il y a un parapet transparent. Je ne crois pas qu'il soit déjà installé sur les photos, mais il a été conçu pour passer inaperçu, en jouant sur la fascination du vide.

Pour info, il s'agissait au départ d'un concours d'architecture touristique commandé par les autoroutes norvégiennes. Le "pont" sera officiellement inauguré dans deux/trois mois.


----------



## joanes (6 Mars 2006)

Me voilà rassuré


----------



## rezba (6 Mars 2006)

Ça semble en effet être un promontoire. Puisque les messieurs pensent que les photos valent plus que mille mots d'explications, c'est en tout cas ce qu'on peut comprendre au vu de la maquette et de sa légende :


----------



## joanes (6 Mars 2006)

Ah oui, effectivement, "Aurlandsfjorden" = vazy voir dans le Fjord comme c'est joli !!!

Enfin, quoi qu'il en soit, c'est une assez jolie réalisation et on voit bien le fjord là...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Mars 2006)

Aaaaaaahhh!... Voilà qui est beaucoup plus parlant... Merci à vous deux


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Mars 2006)

ce pourrait devenir un nouveau concept de bowling, vous mettez au bout de cette "piste", une belle brochette de touristes émerveillés (par rien, comme d'habitude), et vous projetez depuis les cinq pas d'élan (la route), une sorte de palais curlinguesque et vous comptez...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mars 2006)




----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mars 2006)




----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mars 2006)




----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mars 2006)

Petit tour d'horizon


----------



## r0m1 (9 Mars 2006)

je sais pas si elle a déjà été posté, mais j'adore le domespace, cette maison en bois ronde qui tourne selon l'orientation du soleil


----------



## MacMadam (9 Mars 2006)

Photo encore plus grande à cette adresse : http://blog7.fc2.com/s/sushilog/file/20051228111822.jpg


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Mars 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas si elle a déjà été posté, mais j'adore le domespace, cette maison en bois ronde qui tourne selon l'orientation du soleil



rectification, qui DEVRAIT tourner en fonction du soleil...


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Mars 2006)

il y a déjà eu un certain nombre de posts au sujet de ces pseudo-maisons, en cherchant un peu dans les premières pages tu pourras trouver les débats à ce sujet...


----------



## r0m1 (10 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> il y a déjà eu un certain nombre de posts au sujet de ces pseudo-maisons, en cherchant un peu dans les premières pages tu pourras trouver les débats à ce sujet...



mea culpa; j'avoue avoir fait la faignasse sur la fonction recherche


----------



## GreenC4U (14 Mars 2006)

Ce n'est pas vraiment un construction, mais une invention ingénieuse et tout de même contruiste.
http://www.moniclamouche.com/

Voir la pièce jointe 9685


Voir la pièce jointe 9686


Voir la pièce jointe 9687


----------



## Ti'punch (15 Mars 2006)

étant donné que nous sommes partis vers le spectacle je vous met le lien du théatre équestre Zingaro, la troupe du célebre Bartabas.

En allant dans l'onglet "Compagnie" (en haut à droite) vous avez une visite du théatre qui se trouve au Fort d'Aubervillier.

Bartabas est aussi le directeur de l'académie du spectacle équestre qui est basée dans les grandes écuries de Versailles. Vous trouverez quelques images là-bas.


----------



## MacMadam (26 Avril 2006)

Ce n'est pas spécialement une "belle construction", mais elle n'est pas inintéressante  
Pour info, c'est un centre culturel néerlandais appelé "the wallhouse" :


----------



## la(n)guille (26 Avril 2006)

Avec un beau béton, joliment vieilli...

c'est pas ininterressant, très loin de ma tendance mais je déteste pas... 

et là, un diaporama interressant aussi : Portzamparc pris en main par Koolhas


----------



## MacMadam (26 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> Avec un beau béton, joliment vieilli...
> 
> c'est pas ininterressant, très loin de ma tendance mais je déteste pas...
> 
> et là, un diaporama interressant aussi : Portzamparc pris en main par Koolhas



Hey, pas mal  
Dommage que tout cela reste moderne. Imaginons du Gaudi (ou même du Guimard ou du Horta) sortant de terre, ça serait terrible :love:


----------



## kanako (3 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous, je ne connaissais pas ce fil, tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant d'ailleurs... 
Il se trouve que je dois choisir pour l'en prochain entre deux &#233;coles d'architecture (Lille ou Lyon) ou un BTS Design d'Espace (&#224; Duperr&#233; &#224; Paris) et j'ai vraiment du mal &#224; me d&#233;cider&#8230;
On m'a conseill&#233; de vous poser la question ici vu que "les archi pullulent sur ce fil" ! 
Donc si vous avez des conseils &#224; me donner pour choisir entre ces &#233;coles, si vous savez ce que vallent ces enseignement, etc&#8230; cliquez sur ce lien (histoire de pas pourrir ce fil).


----------



## mado (3 Juillet 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> cliquez sur ce lien (histoire de pas pourrir ce fil).


 
Tiens, comme quoi, tu sais ce que ça veut dire pourrir un fil..

Désolée pour les autres. Pas pu me retenir.


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Juillet 2006)

j'en profite pour le remonter un peu, parce que, certes je les ai d&#233;ja post&#233;, mais je suis retomb&#233; sur un site, et d&#233;cidemment ce sont de loin les architectes qui m'impressionnent le plus...

Vive SANAA

De la balle


----------



## Aurélie85 (6 Juillet 2006)

La bibliotèque universitaire vitrée de Cottbus, petite ville de l'ex-Allemagne de l'Est, vers la frontière polonaise. 

D'ici on ne voit pas, mais lorsqu'on s'approche, on peut distinguer des lettres de l'alphabet sur ces vitres. 

Sympa non?


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2006)

A ce propos, j'ai vu l'autre jour un truc sur l'expo "B&#233;tons, &#233;tonnez-nous", qui est en ce moment au CNAM. Et ce b&#233;ton hongrois m&#233;lang&#233; &#224; de la fibre de verre, ou de la fibre optique, qui laisse passer la lumi&#232;re et cr&#233;&#233; des effets de transparence et d'ombre (le litracon&#8482;, &#231;a s'appelle...  ), je trouve &#231;a fabuleux.


----------



## MacMadam (9 Juillet 2006)

Changeons du b&#233;ton  Chaque ann&#233;e, la Serpentine Gallery (Londres) s'offre les talents d'architectes internationaux pour repenser son pavillon d'exposition d'&#233;t&#233;. Pour 2006, carte blanche a &#233;t&#233; donn&#233;e &#224; Rem Koolhaas et &#224; Cecil Balmond qui ont cr&#233;&#233; un espace translucide et gonflable qui vient de s'achever d&#233;but juillet. Cette "petite" chose &#233;trange se situe en plein Hyde Park, &#224; c&#244;t&#233; des jardins de Kensington.


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Juillet 2006)

alors l&#224;, je suis scotch&#233; par une agence catalane, qui fait du tr&#232;s, tr&#232;s beau boulot, ce qui est dommage c'est que leur site ne leur rend pas hommage, mais &#231;a vaut quand m&#234;me le coup d'aller y jeter un coup d'&#339;il : RCR

tr&#232;s impressionant!


----------



## Ti'punch (16 Mars 2007)

suite à quelques jours de vacances à Paris, on est allez faire le musée du quai Branly avec Ginette.
ça nous a permit de (re)découvrir en vrai le travail de Patrick Blanc:







et Un autre exemple: les halles d'Avignon




Les Halles à Avignon


----------



## rezba (16 Mars 2007)

Ah, une architecture v&#233;g&#233;tali&#232;re...
J'ai un copain qui a tent&#233; le coup, chez moi. &#199;a ne marche pas toujours, ces trucs-l&#224;... 

Tiens, moi, j'&#233;tais &#224; Bordeaux en d&#233;but de semaine, et du coup, j'ai eu un peu de temps pour d&#233;couvrir ce fantastique travail de Rogers sur le Tribunal de Grande Instance, ce que je n'avais jamais pu faire.

Une image, prise sur son site, mais que j'ai du r&#233;duire pour la bonne cause. C'est &#224; peu pr&#232;s comme &#231;a que je l'ai vu lundi soir.


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Mars 2007)

c'est un magnifique b&#226;timent, mais pas vraiment une r&#233;ussiite en terme de fonctionnement...

Tr&#232;s, tr&#232;s loin de la d&#233;monstration faite par Jeanot (Nouvel pour les non-initi&#233;s) &#224; Nantes :


----------



## rezba (16 Mars 2007)

Ah, c&#244;t&#233; pratique, je ne sais pas. Mais je trouve que l'image de la justice donn&#233;e par Nouvel est absolument terrifiante. En termes symboliques, c'est pour moi tout sauf une r&#233;ussite.
Les professionnels sont peut &#234;tre contents. Mais le justiciable, il est condamn&#233; d&#232;s l'approche de la passerelle, sans m&#234;me parler du noir concentrationnaire du hall et du coffre de la salle d'audience.
Pour moi, c'est l'image absolue de l'in&#233;galit&#233; face &#224; la justice.


----------



## joanes (16 Mars 2007)

Oui on voit bien la fonctionalité du truc... 

Merci Jeanot (pour les initiés  ) de cette belle vision de la justice :love: 

Stalinien un jour stalinien toujours
:rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Mars 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Ah, c&#244;t&#233; pratique, je ne sais pas. Mais je trouve que l'image de la justice donn&#233;e par Nouvel est absolument terrifiante.


 
L'image du chocolat aussi.  L&#224; encore il s'est plant&#233;.


----------



## rezba (16 Mars 2007)

Ceci &#233;tant dit, on est, en France, dans un "temps de palais de justice", s&#233;rie en cours. Et en les regardant, il y a beaucoup de r&#233;alisations qui p&#234;chent dans l'image qu'elles donnent de ce qu'elles incarnent.
Lorsqu'on est dans l'architecture d'institution, qui est tout m&#234;me un genre tr&#232;s &#224; part, il faut "incarner". Sinon, on passe &#224; c&#244;t&#233; du sujet.
L'incarnation peut ne pas &#234;tre monumentale, mais ce qu'elle donnera &#224; montrer engagera totalement l'institution.
Sans aborder la question des collectivit&#233;s territoriales, qui nous ont donn&#233; &#224; voir tout et n'importe quoi, et surtout des visions caricaturales du pouvoir, les grands services publics ont connu ces derni&#232;res d&#233;cennies des vagues de re-monumentalisation. De r&#233;incarnation. La justice est en cours, l'enseignement sup&#233;rieur a connu son heure dans les ann&#233;es 90. J'y ai vu, l&#224; aussi, du tr&#232;s bon comme du tr&#232;s mauvais, et surtout quantit&#233; de r&#233;alisations qui n'avaient fait l'objet d'aucune r&#233;flexion collective sur l'identit&#233; de l'&#233;tablissement, sur les valeurs &#224; incarner, sur la question essentielle de l'incarnation institutionnelle dans des formes, des circulations et des fonctionnalit&#233;s.

Et j'ai bien peur que le temps des Palais de Justice subissent &#233;galement cette absence de r&#233;flexion collective sur le geste architectural.

Lorsque je me suis interrog&#233; sur les raisons de cette absence dans l'universit&#233; fran&#231;aise (au moment d'Universit&#233; 2000), j'ai d'abord essay&#233; de suivre le parcours de la mission de Portzamparc, qui avait fait autant d'&#233;cho dans l'institution que le cri du lapin au fond des bois. Je suis alors all&#233; voir ce qui s'&#233;tait pass&#233; lors des pr&#233;c&#233;dentes vagues d'architecture universitaire. Dans les ann&#233;es 60-70, les imp&#233;ratifs utilitaristes et politiques avaient pr&#233;domin&#233;. On avait sorti les universit&#233;s des centres, cr&#233;&#233; des campus sans mixit&#233;, ou des objets particuli&#232;rement barbares, comme le Ch&#226;teau-fort de Jussieu.
Je suis descendu encore plus loin dans le temps, sur la premi&#232;re vague "moderne", les universit&#233;s construites &#224; la fin du 19&#176;.
L&#224;, j'ai retrouv&#233; les m&#233;moires du Ministre des universit&#233;s de l'&#233;poque, Louis Liard. Pas moins de 1500 pages o&#249; ce passionn&#233; raconte les deux d&#233;cennies de ce premier temps r&#233;publicain des universit&#233;s fran&#231;aises.
Et il dit quelque chose de tr&#232;s moderne, et de tr&#232;s r&#233;v&#233;lateur : il d&#233;plore qu'en ayant voulu rattraper le temps, la R&#233;publique ait construit non pas des universit&#233;s, mais des monuments &#224; la gloire du savoir universel. Et que jamais ne se sont pos&#233;es les questions du devenir de ce savoir, de la possible &#233;volution des locaux, de leur fonctionnalit&#233; m&#234;me (enti&#232;rement tourn&#233;e vers le confort professoral). De leur absence totale de fongibilit&#233;. Continuer &#224; exploiter &#224; la Sorbonne aujourd'hui est une insulte &#224; l'intelligence de ceux qui y travaillent et y &#233;tudient.
C'&#233;tait il y a plus d'un si&#232;cle, les r&#233;flexions de Liard.

Je crois qu'on en est toujours l&#224;, pour ces institutions-ci, aux charges sociales et imaginaires si lourdes.
L'institution, c'est l'enfer. C'est la cristallisation de tant de repr&#233;sentations sociales.
Et je connais peu d'architectes qui ont &#233;t&#233; capables de prendre totalement en charge les d&#233;fis de son architecture, et d'&#234;tre dans le "juste" sur ce qu'ils avaient &#224; en dire.


----------



## rezba (16 Mars 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> L'image du chocolat aussi.  Là encore il s'est planté.



Si tu veux travailler avec des suisses sans avoir fait un stage chez les marmottes, comment veux-tu espérer comprendre comment mettre le papier alu autour du chocolat !


----------



## Bassman (16 Mars 2007)

rezba a dit:


> blabla tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant



En &#233;tant nettement moins cal&#233; que toi, je me disais a peu pr&#232;s la m&#234;me chose :

La fonctionnalit&#233; a &#233;t&#233; oubli&#233;e, devrais je plut&#244;t dire l'ergonomie, place au luxe et au "plaisir" de l'oeil du d&#233;lire d'un architecte sp&#233;cialiste en bouse qui co&#251;te bien cher.

C'est s&#251;r que la biblioth&#232;que Fran&#231;ois Mitterand on l'a senti pass&#233; dans nos imp&#244;ts, mais question utilit&#233;s&#8230; Nulle a chier, comme son design


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4205726 a dit:
			
		

> En étant nettement moins calé que toi, je me disais a peu près la même chose :
> 
> La fonctionnalité a été oubliée, place au luxe et au "plaisir" de l'oeil.
> Sauf que souvent la définition de plaisir de l'oeil et de beauté des architectes, est foireuse.



moui, et c'est quoi "ta" définition du plaisir de l'il?

Tu rentres dans un débat plus que sensible, celui du beau, celui de la subjectivité face à l'objectivité... l'il de l'architecte lui sert à "être de son temps", ce qui est le plus difficile...

l'histoire est la même que celle de carré blanc sur fond blanc de Kasimir Malevitch, tu peux trouver ça ridicule, mais c'est un véritable travail de recherche artistique, comme la joconde... la seule différence entre les deux, c'est que des peintres capables de produire un portrait de la qualité de la joconde, en 1505, en europe, il y en avait des légions, un peintre capable de faire le carré blanc sur fond blanc en 1918, il y en a à tout péter 4 ou 5, et il y en a qu'un qui l'a fait...


----------



## Nephou (16 Mars 2007)

:mouais: en tous cas si il y a bien un truc que l&#8216;archi de la BNF avait oubli&#233; c&#8217;est la fonction : la conservation de livre&#8230; ou il a confondu livre et tomates et a voulu faire une serre 

_bon je vous laisse :rateau:
_


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Mars 2007)

On en lit des conneries... tu penses que c'est mieux de les mettre sous le niveau de l'eau, avec les risques que &#231;a comporte...


----------



## Nephou (16 Mars 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> On en lit des conneries


tu vux développer ou je ménerve de suite ?


la(n)guille a dit:


> tu penses que c'est mieux de les mettre sous le niveau de l'eau, avec les risques que ça comporte...



 jai dit qu'il fallait les enterrer ? non


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2007)

Ah tiens le campus de Bron de l'université Lyon 2 est ..... pas adaptée mais alors pas du tout et le design .... ils ont même pas osés mettre en ligne des photos pour vous dire, on en trouve pas sur google ... Mais bon on est dans belles constructions, alors je m'éclipse. Mais si quelqu'un pouvait me dire si la rumeur est fondée. C'est à dire si cette université aurait été pensé pour être bâti dans un pays du tiers monde et puis transposé telle quelle dans une banlieue tempéré avec des hivers froids ... Je l'en remercie d'avance !


----------



## guytantakul (17 Mars 2007)

Comme j'ai boss&#233; sur la comp&#232;t de la com du chantier (je ne sais pas encore si on est retenu), je vous fais part de cette magnifique contruction :
Le nouveau pont de Terenez. 
Premier pont &#224; haubans &#224; tablier courbe au monde, dessin&#233; par l'architecte du pont de Normandie, il y a juste le profil des piles que je trouve moche. Un bon gros lambda b&#226;ton sans fioriture aurait &#233;t&#233; plus &#233;l&#233;gant &#224; la place de ces galbes approximatifs, mais bon...
Ca va &#234;tre sympa de passer la rivi&#232;re sans freiner &#224; 30 km/h en bas de la c&#244;te &#224; 7&#37; et le jeu des haubans dans le soleil devrait &#234;tre enchanteur.

http://www.presquile-crozon.com/actualite/pont-de-terenez.htm


----------



## rezba (18 Mars 2007)

odré a dit:


> Ah tiens le campus de Bron de l'université Lyon 2 est ..... pas adaptée mais alors pas du tout et le design .... ils ont même pas osés mettre en ligne des photos pour vous dire, on en trouve pas sur google ... Mais bon on est dans belles constructions, alors je m'éclipse. Mais si quelqu'un pouvait me dire si la rumeur est fondée. C'est à dire si cette université aurait été pensé pour être bâti dans un pays du tiers monde et puis transposé telle quelle dans une banlieue tempéré avec des hivers froids ... Je l'en remercie d'avance !


C'est une légende. Bron a été concu par René Dottelonde, un archi qui a fait toute sa carrière dans l'architecture universitaire. A l'époque, le campus a été considéré comme un puits d'innovation au milieu de constructions très traditionnelles. D'avantage que les constructions elles-mêmes, c'est le plan d'ensemble, son côté urbanistique, qui en faisait un projet innovant.
La plupart de ces innovations ont été rendues inopérantes ensuite. Le campus a été fermé (il devait être un quartier urbain), la fonctionnalité des lieux a explosé sous le nombre d'étudiants.
Je ne sais pas d'où vient la légende. Si elle tien au fait que les fondateurs de Lyon 2 sont des tiers-mondistes (comme Dottelonde, d'ailleurs), si elle tient aux facades-rideaux de Jean Prouvé, mais je l'ai entendu aussi, quand j'étudiais là-bas.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2007)

rezba a dit:


> C'est une l&#233;gende. Bron a &#233;t&#233; concu par Ren&#233; Dottelonde, un archi qui a fait toute sa carri&#232;re dans l'architecture universitaire. A l'&#233;poque, le campus a &#233;t&#233; consid&#233;r&#233; comme un puits d'innovation au milieu de constructions tr&#232;s traditionnelles. D'avantage que les constructions elles-m&#234;mes, c'est le plan d'ensemble, son c&#244;t&#233; urbanistique, qui en faisait un projet innovant.
> La plupart de ces innovations ont &#233;t&#233; rendues inop&#233;rantes ensuite. Le campus a &#233;t&#233; ferm&#233; (il devait &#234;tre un quartier urbain), la fonctionnalit&#233; des lieux a explos&#233; sous le nombre d'&#233;tudiants.
> Je ne sais pas d'o&#249; vient la l&#233;gende. Si elle tien au fait que les fondateurs de Lyon 2 sont des tiers-mondistes (comme Dottelonde, d'ailleurs), si elle tient aux facades-rideaux de Jean Prouv&#233;, mais je l'ai entendu aussi, quand j'&#233;tudiais l&#224;-bas.




Du coup j'ai trouv&#233; une photo gr&#226;ce au nom de l'architecte.

http://www.architecturerhonealpes.com/patrimoine/historique.php3?id_loca=280






C'est m&#234;me all&#233; loin cette l&#233;gende car j'avais eut comme justification (&#231;a me paraissait douteux cette histoire au premier abord) : on avait froid en hiver car le campus avait &#233;t&#233; con&#231;u pour &#234;tre &#224; ciel ouvert, et qu'ils (on sait pas qui) avaient mis des vitres l&#224; o&#249; il devait y avoir du vide ... Et en regardant de pr&#232;s, la justification semblait plausible.  C'&#233;tait m&#234;me une des revendications quand on a manifest&#233; en 1999 ...

Comme quoi faut se m&#233;fier des "on dit".

Mais c'est vrai que c'est devenu trop petit, et comme j'ai &#233;tudi&#233; dans des pr&#233;fabriqu&#233;s (y'en avait une bonne vingtaine &#224; la queue leu leu) &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de b&#226;timents tout neuf ... &#231;a m'a aigri.


----------



## rezba (19 Mars 2007)

Il y fait froid parce que, dans cette zone, il fait froid, et que c'est particuli&#232;rement humide. L'hippodrome garde toute la fraicheur, et la redistribue gentiment aux chtits &#233;tudiants.


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Mars 2007)

Nephou a dit:


> tu vux développer ou je ménerve de suite ?
> 
> 
> jai dit qu'il fallait les enterrer ? non



Alors, je vais développer, mais à mon avis ça ne t'empechera pas de t'énerver.

Lorsque nous répondons à un concours d'architecture, c'est toujours autour d'un programme, ce dernier nous imposant, dans les grandes lignes, un cadre conceptuel et organisationnel qui nous contraint dans les limites d'un site.
Ceci a son importance, le site séléctionné pour ce programme est proche d'un fleuve, certes relativement calme mais qui régulièrement (et ça va probablement accélerer) sort de son lit...
Or : tous les autres candiidats à ce concours (suivant en cela le programme) ont proposé un stockage niveau bas (plus ou moins en sous-sol) et Perrault a été le seul à répondre en stockant dans les étages les plus élevés... et il gagne le concours grâce à Ieomin Peï et françois Mitterand (d'accord tu me diras c'était les personnes les plus stupides qui existent, mais bon, moi je suis pas sûr...), et toi tu viens nous dire que c'était une décision stupide...

Pour parler un peu de technique, les livres sont stockés derrière une double paroi, de verre en peau extérieure, et de bois en peau intérieure, avec le traitement d'air qui se fait entre ces deux peaux, le bois assurant une opacité totale des zones de stockage...





En revanche, les salles les plus "basses", servent de salle de travail pour les chercheurs et ont donc besoin pour ça de lumière naturelle, d'ou ces mêmes panneaux de bois qui pivotent afin de laisser passer une lumière régulée, pour le confort des utilisateurs et en fonction de la roitation de la terre autour du soleil (je sais ça a l'air dingue, mais c'est juste du bon sens...  )





Bien entendu, l'air est toujours traité le long de la façade extérieure, en verre afin de réguler les températures et humidités au mieux...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mars 2007)

Les parois en bois, ont été, si j'ai suivi, demandées par les conservateurs parce qu'elles n'étaient pas prévues à l'origine. Sauf s'il y a eu intox


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Mars 2007)

C'&#233;tait de l'intox, ces panneaux ont toujours &#233;t&#233; pr&#233;vus, dans ces fonctions pr&#233;cises, et comme ils ont &#233;t&#233; pos&#233;s... 
Les conservateurs ont donn&#233; des conseils judicieux par ailleurs, pour le bon d&#233;roulement de la construction, les architectes ne sont pas, et ne peuvent pas &#234;^t^re omniscients...


----------



## loustic (19 Mars 2007)

la(n)guille, quelle est la puissance électrique consommée par ce bâtiment ?


----------



## la(n)guille (19 Mars 2007)

@Loustic

Franchemet, je n'en sais rien, et je m'en fous, on a jamais demand&#233; a Kh&#233;ops quelle &#233;taient le nombre d'esclaves morts pour empiler les cailloux de sa s&#233;pulture, parce que tout le monde s'en fout, pareillement...
Tu peux me demander quelle est la puissance &#233;l&#233;c consomm&#233;e par l'ensembles des b&#226;timents publics en france, dans leur r&#244;le de b&#226;timents d&#233;di&#233;s aux services publics, mais pas pour ces monuments qui sont l&#224; pour laisser une v&#233;ritable trace &#224; la post&#233;rit&#233;.
L'exception ne peut pas se comparer &#224; la r&#232;gle ou au commun, elle se doit d'exprimer l'exception, et de fait &#234;tre l'avant-garde de son temps.

Ce qui me g&#232;ne le plus dans tout &#231;a, c'est que j'aime bien dominique PERRAULT, mais je ne suis pas non plus un fan inconditionnel, je trouve juste que ce b&#226;timet fait partie des rares r&#233;alisations architecturales des ces 2 ou 3 derni&#232;res d&#233;c&#233;nnies qui vont marquer l'histoire de l'architecture, et c'est formidable, d'autant plus que quelques uns des autres sont aussi en France mais que ce n'est pas pour autant la r&#232;gle.

Allez visiter, savourez ou trouvez des d&#233;fauts, mais ne vous contentez pas de ce qu'en pense julien Courbet, et surtout ne venez pas faire sur ce fil des r&#233;sum&#233;s de la presse &#224; scandale pour salle d'attente de salon de coiffure...


----------



## WebOliver (19 Mars 2007)

Quelle pr&#233;tention de comparer Kh&#233;ops &#224; ceux qui ont fait la BNF! On reparlera de ce qui reste de ce b&#226;timent dans quelques milliers d'ann&#233;es...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mars 2007)

Dans quelques milliers d'années, il n'est pas évident qu'il reste grand chose, de toute façon... Peut être juste une poignée de troglodytes pour chercher des blattes à bouffer dans les ruines...


----------



## rezba (19 Mars 2007)

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, mon guigui. Et sur la question des esclaves de Kh&#233;ops ou d'autres, et sur celle du b&#226;timent de Perrault.
Mais je ne suis pas d'accord avec tes contradicteurs non plus. Et c'est &#224; eux que je m'adresse plus qu'&#224; toi.
Pour &#234;tre plus exact, je ne remets en cause ni la beaut&#233; pyramidale, ni les choix de Perrault. En tant que monuments, les deux sont, &#224; mon sens, des &#233;l&#233;ments structurants de leur environnement et de leur contexte historique et culturel.
Je ne mettrais m&#234;me pas &#224; verser dans la litanie des critiques des intellectuels - essentiellement parisiens et usagers - de la TGB.  La plupart de ces gens ne regardent que leurs pieds, cela les emp&#234;che de voir l'horizon. D'autant que l'architecture des biblioth&#232;ques est un sujet largement d&#233;battu, et que peu de choix architecturaux ne comportent pas d'inconv&#233;nients.
La question, pour moi, est autre.
La BNF est, comme tout b&#226;timent, une affaire de choix au sein de contraintes, comme tu l'a rappel&#233;.
Et ce qui est en cause n'est pas le produit final de cette &#233;quation, mais les contraintes de d&#233;part. D'o&#249; le malentendu profond de la controverse entre les architectes et les "usagers".
La seconde des contraintes aberrantes de ce b&#226;timent est sa commande. Fallait-il cr&#233;er un monument pour la BNF ? La question m&#233;rite d'&#234;tre pos&#233;e lorsque &#233;merge la question de la num&#233;risation des documents, et le cout du monument en question.
Mettre la biblioth&#232;que en bords de seine &#233;tait un contresens dont l'architecte n'est pas responsable. Il doit faire avec. Des silos enterr&#233;s auraient n&#233;cessit&#233; la mise en &#339;uvre de protections aussi couteuses que leur &#233;l&#233;vation.
Et le cout de fonctionnement, c'est bien la question que pose Loustic. Et ce n'est pas une question de salon de coiffure.
La BNF nouvelle coute trois fois plus cher que l'ancienne. Passons sur le surcout de l'accueil, n&#233;cessaire &#224; la diversification des salles de consultations. N&#233;cessaire en tout cas en fonction de la seconde contrainte, l'aberration monumentale, dont je parlerais plus tard.
Mais le cout de maintenance est exorbitant. Pour parler consommation de fluides, la BNF consomme autant qu'une ville de 30 000 habitants*.
Cette pr&#233;occupation doit elle &#234;tre la pr&#233;occupation de l'architecte ?
En r&#232;gle g&#233;n&#233;rale, oui, assur&#233;ment. Et les biblioth&#233;caires sont d'ailleurs tr&#232;s attentifs &#224; cela. Les biblioth&#232;ques (municipales, d&#233;partementales) sont certainement les b&#226;timents les plus avanc&#233;s sur les questions de d&#233;veloppement durable, ou de Haute Qualit&#233; Environnementale, comme on dit (m&#234;me si la HQE est souvent une vaste fumisterie, mais c'est un autre d&#233;bat).
Mais la question n'&#233;tait pas l&#224; pour la BNF. Elle n'&#233;tait pas dans le cahier des charges, d'ailleurs. On s'en foutait. 
L&#224;, sur ce plan de terrain parisien r&#233;serv&#233; par l'&#201;tat, devait se dresser un monument &#224; la gloire des lettres et de 'histoire fran&#231;aises. Et la gloire, c'est l'amour. Quand on aime, on ne compte pas. Qu'aujourd'hui le cout de fonctionnement de la BNF soit &#233;quivalent aux couts de fonctionnement de 40&#37; des biblioth&#232;ques universitaires n'a pas d'importance... D'ailleurs les biblioth&#232;ques universitaires n'ont pas d'importance. On s'en fout.

Et pourtant.
Vallait-il mieux construire un temple pour la BNF, accueillant chercheurs du monde entier, et surtout du tout Paris, ou permettre &#224; l'ensemble des chercheurs fran&#231;ais un meilleur acc&#232;s aux sources gr&#226;ce &#224; une num&#233;risation et un r&#233;seau de partage et d'accueil plus performant ?
La question ne s'est pas pos&#233;e, _grands travaux_ oblige.
On a donc construit ce monument. On a dit qu'il devait se faire l&#224;, et qu'il devait marquer son temps.
Et c'est une profonde aberration.
Le r&#233;sultat n'est pas la faute de l'architecte. L'architecte a fait son taf, et plut&#244;t bien, compte tenu de ses contraintes et de ses choix de d&#233;part. Et ses choix valent surement moins que d'autre, c'est certain, et d'autant plus facile &#224; dire qu'on ne sait pas ce qu'auraient donn&#233; les autres choix.
Bref, le probl&#232;me n'est pas celui de la r&#233;alisation, mais celui de la commande. Et lorsqu'on discute architecture ou urbanisme, il est bon de se poser la question du pourquoi de la commande. &#199;a &#233;vite la facilit&#233; de tout foutre sur le dos de l'architecte.

&#199;a n'exon&#232;re pas l'architecture de devoir &#234;tre une science sociale, hein. Mais elle n'est pas la m&#232;re de tous les maux.
Tu vois, finalement, je suis d'accord avec toi. 








* _c'est vrai qu'&#224; cette aune-l&#224;, la r&#233;introduction des faucons p&#232;lerins &#224; Paris soir redevable de la TGB est assez anecdotique, sur le plan environnemental. Quasiment putassier, m&#234;me. _


----------



## rezba (19 Mars 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Dans quelques milliers d'années, il n'est pas évident qu'il reste grand chose, de toute façon... Peut être juste une poignée de troglodytes pour chercher des blattes à bouffer dans les ruines...



Ouaip. Normalement, soit tout ça disparait, soit y'a plus personne pour le regarder. 
On appelle ça la vanité des choses.


----------



## joanes (20 Mars 2007)

Sic transit gloria mundi


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Mars 2007)

rezba a dit:


> On a donc construit ce monument. On a dit qu'il devait se faire l&#224;, et qu'il devait marquer son temps.
> Et c'est une profonde aberration.



Bon et si on &#233;voquait aussi de l'arche de la D&#233;fense ?  
C'est vrai qu'on parle d'architecture dans ce sujet, de cr&#233;ation et de b&#226;timent souvent magnifiques. Pour les questions politiques, environnementales ou &#233;nerg&#233;tiques, dans un monde parfait il faudrait un autre sujet. Enfin un monde parfait, c'est &#224; voir... 
Il est &#233;vident que l'architecte est responsable des surco&#251;ts en mati&#232;re d'&#233;nergie s'il con&#231;oit mal un b&#226;timent. 
Que la commande soit pharaonique, c'est une affaire de politique. En la mati&#232;re, on sait que les projets pharaoniques, pour ne pas manquer de d&#233;tracteurs &#224; cause pr&#233;cis&#233;ment du terme pharaonique qui leur est adjoint, n'en restent pas moins une volont&#233; politique. Et lorsqu'il n'y a pas de contrepouvoir assez fort pour taper du poing sur la table, &#231;a donne parfois quelques aberrations (oups la charte). 
Concernant les surco&#251;ts, on peut &#233;voquer le mus&#233;e du Quai Branly qui, juste achev&#233;, n&#233;cessite d&#233;j&#224; des r&#233;am&#233;nagements. Oubli, restriction budgetaire D) ou volont&#233; associ&#233;e &#224; l'id&#233;e que de toute fa&#231;on &#231;a passera ?
&#201;videmment aussi, il est facile de chercher la petite ou la grosse b&#234;te mais on est un peu l&#224; pour &#231;a, aussi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Mars 2007)

Perrault aurait dû continuer à écrire des contes pour enfants, au lieu de vouloir construire des bidules du genre machins...


----------



## CouleurSud (21 Mars 2007)

odr&#233;;4208317 a dit:
			
		

> C'est m&#234;me all&#233; loin cette l&#233;gende car j'avais eut comme justification (&#231;a me paraissait douteux cette histoire au premier abord) : on avait froid en hiver car le campus avait &#233;t&#233; con&#231;u pour &#234;tre &#224; ciel ouvert, et qu'ils (on sait pas qui) avaient mis des vitres l&#224; o&#249; il devait y avoir du vide ... Et en regardant de pr&#232;s, la justification semblait plausible.  C'&#233;tait m&#234;me une des revendications quand on a manifest&#233; en 1999 ...
> 
> Comme quoi faut se m&#233;fier des "on dit".
> 
> Mais c'est vrai que c'est devenu trop petit, et comme j'ai &#233;tudi&#233; dans des pr&#233;fabriqu&#233;s (y'en avait une bonne vingtaine &#224; la queue leu leu) &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de b&#226;timents tout neuf ... &#231;a m'a aigri.





rezba a dit:


> Il y fait froid parce que, dans cette zone, il fait froid, et que c'est particuli&#232;rement humide. L'hippodrome garde toute la fraicheur, et la redistribue gentiment aux chtits &#233;tudiants.



Comme odr&#233;, j'ai eu tr&#232;s froid &#224; Lyon II, lorsque j'y ai s&#233;journ&#233; pendant que je suivais un chemin de traverse de mes &#233;tudes. Et je me souviens de cette l&#233;gende.

Je ne n'ai pas les comp&#233;tences de rezba en architecture. J'&#233;voquerai seulement l'impression int&#233;rieure que ces constructions ont eues sur moi. Elles devinrent vite les m&#233;taphores de ce que j'y faisais : &#233;peler des phon&#232;mes, d&#233;celer les structures profondes des &#233;nonc&#233;s, distinguer les constatifs et les performatifs, etc., bref, les m&#233;taphores d'une approche froide et morte de la langue.

J'ai &#233;t&#233; heureuse de retrouver, peu apr&#232;s, la route principale de mes &#233;tudes (ou plut&#244;t le quai) et de pouvoir scruter de nouveau ce que la langue a de vivant.

Petite question &#224; rezba : que penses-tu de l'architecture de l'ENSLSH &#224; Gerland ? J'y ai quelques amies


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2007)

... les universités sont différentes.







La bibliothèque a brûlé en 1999, une catastrophe car ce n'était pas une simple BU de banlieue. Il y avait beaucoup de fonds anciens ... Et une architecture a refaire à l'identique.


----------



## rezba (21 Mars 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Petite question à rezba : que penses-tu de l'architecture de l'ENSLSH à Gerland ? J'y ai quelques amies



Je ne sais pas, je n'arrive pas à voir le bâtiment en question. Ce n'est pas le même que celui des scientifiques 'durs", c'est ça ? Je passe peu dans le coin, et je n'habite plus à Lyon depuis longtemps.



odré a dit:


> La bibliothèque a brûlé en 1999, une catastrophe car ce n'était pas une simple BU de banlieue. Il y avait beaucoup de fonds anciens ... Et une architecture a refaire à l'identique.



Oui, quel malheur, l'incendie de cette BIU. Quant au reste...
J'ai étudié sur les quais, beaucoup plus qu'à Bron. Et oui, les bâtiments sont très beaux, mais plus du tout adaptés à l'enseignement d'aujourd'hui. 
Et puis, ils sont d'autant plus beaux aujourd'hui qu'ils ont été illuminés lors du plan lumière de Lyon, ce qui n'était pas le cas avant.
Je préfère ce qui a été fait à la manufacture des tabacs, ou encore la rénovation du Boulevard Berthelot, là où se trouve maintenant Science Po et le Centre d'histoire de la Résistance. Le problème des vieux bâtiments universitaires monumentaux, c'est qu'on n'en rénove pas l'agencement intérieur. C'est mal insonorisé, mal équipé techniquement, les circulations sont abberantes. Sur les quais, il n'y a que les patios intérieurs et le grand amphi de cérémonies qui valent la peine.
Ah, les grandes teufs dans l'amphi, le soir... c'était... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2007)

Je la trouve dans le style de tout se qui s'est construit récemment dans la grand Lyon c'est à dire : La cité internationale (même couleur) sur les quais de saône, le quartier de gorge de loup et bien sur le quartier de gerland. 

Les couloirs et le escaliers qui donnent sur dehors sont la première chose que l'on voit de la route.


----------



## MacMadam (3 Avril 2007)

C'est à Londres, sur Grand Union Canal 
et ça s'enroule avec élégance quand un bateau passe... :love:


----------



## kanako (3 Avril 2007)

MacMadam a dit:


> C'est à Londres, sur Grand Union Canal
> et ça s'enroule avec élégance quand un bateau passe... :love:



Wah ! c'est classe ! j'adore


----------



## Luc G (3 Avril 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Premier pont à haubans à tablier courbe au monde]



Euh, c'est juste pour dire mais le viaduc de Millau est également à haubans, enfin multi-haubanné comme le tien si j'ai bien pigé, et courbe. Bon, d'accord, la courbe fait, si je ne m'abuse 20 kms de rayon mais enfin il est courbe 

(Sinon, il à l'air bien beau ton pont  )


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Janvier 2008)

et une bonne année à tous :

de la balle!

Et ce sont des chinois, des -presque- vrais, et c'est bien ce qu'ils font, parce qu'ils démontrent qu'il n'y a pas que du disney-world dans ces pays...


----------



## kanako (14 Janvier 2008)

Merci ! Bonne année !!

(ça c'est du déterrage !)


----------



## joanes (14 Janvier 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> et une bonne année à tous :
> 
> de la balle!
> 
> Et ce sont des chinois,* des -presque- vrais*, et c'est bien ce qu'ils font, parce qu'ils démontrent qu'il n'y a pas que du disney-world dans ces pays...



Tu dis ça parce qu'il ne sont pas dans la ligne du parti  

C'est pas un peu le parc astérix quand même??


----------



## MacMadam (3 Juin 2008)

Modeste complexe de petites maisonnettes d'été sur pilotis. En construction à Abu Dhabi. Projet parigot-newyorkais.


----------



## loustic (3 Juin 2008)

De beaux coffres-forts remplis de pétro-dollars !


----------



## alèm (3 Juin 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Franchemet, je n'en sais rien, et je m'en fous, on a jamais demandé a Khéops quelle étaient le nombre d'esclaves morts pour empiler les cailloux de sa sépulture, parce que tout le monde s'en fout, pareillement...



même si je te choisirais comme architecte si je faisais construire, tu as tort, les Egyptiens attendaient trop de leurs pyramides pour laisser la construction à des esclaves, c'étaient des ouvriers qualifiés. (on en sait rien pour celles d'Amérique du Sud et là c'est beaucoup moins sûr ! )


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> même si je te choisirais comme architecte si je faisais construire, tu as tort, les Egyptiens attendaient trop de leurs pyramides pour laisser la construction à des esclaves, c'étaient des ouvriers qualifiés. (on en sait rien pour celles d'Amérique du Sud et là c'est beaucoup moins sûr ! )



D'autant plus qu'à l'époque des pyramides (et même longtemps après), les égyptiens ne pratiquaient pas l'esclavage (par exemple, les hébreux esclaves en Égypte sont une légende, ils y étaient en exil, mais pas esclaves). Ça n'est qu'avec l'arrivée des pharaons ptolémaïques (la dynastie greque, Ptolémée 1er était un général d'Alexandre le Grand, avant de devenir dieu vivant), donc au 4ème siècle avant JC que l'Égypte antique a commencé à pratiquer l'esclavage, soit plus de 2000 ans après l'érection des pyramides, qui datent du 28ème siècle avant JC pour les plus anciennes (Djoser) au 25ème siècle avant JC pour les plus récentes (plateau de Gizeh). Par la suite, les pharaons furent inhumés dans des tombeaux creusés dans la roche de la vallée des rois, près de Thèbes/Louqsor !


----------



## alèm (6 Juin 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> c'est un magnifique bâtiment, mais pas vraiment une réussiite en terme de fonctionnement...
> 
> Très, très loin de la démonstration faite par Jeanot (Nouvel pour les non-initiés) à Nantes :





rezba a dit:


> Ah, côté pratique, je ne sais pas. Mais je trouve que l'image de la justice donnée par Nouvel est absolument terrifiante. En termes symboliques, c'est pour moi tout sauf une réussite.
> Les professionnels sont peut être contents. Mais le justiciable, il est condamné dès l'approche de la passerelle, sans même parler du noir concentrationnaire du hall et du coffre de la salle d'audience.
> Pour moi, c'est l'image absolue de l'inégalité face à la justice.





joanes a dit:


> Oui on voit bien la fonctionalité du truc...
> 
> Merci Jeanot (pour les initiés  ) de cette belle vision de la justice :love:
> 
> ...



on m'a appelé ?


----------



## joanes (6 Juin 2008)

Arch zo


----------



## greggorynque (6 Juin 2008)

Haaaaaa j'avais raté ce topic ! ! !

Bon en tant que futur architecte, je me dois de participer, et pour ce faire, je vous envoie une photo et un site internet


Whitney Museum, NY, Marcel Brauer (Bauhaus)





ArchDaily site internet assez nouveau et proposant tous les jours de nouveaux batiments plus geniaux les uns que les autres.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2009)

Agence danoise d'architecture : atelier Vandkunsten - Logements collectifs mi-privés, mi-sociaux à Copenhague


----------



## Grug (14 Décembre 2009)

Vue dans le dernier film de Jarmusch (Limit of Control) : les Torres Blancas de Madrid (y'en à qu'une mais c'est au pluriel).


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2009)

L'école militaire : à mon sens l'un des plus beaux bâtiments classiques de Paris, bizarrement peu cité par les parisiens.
Et comment massacrer l'une des plus belles perspectives de la capitale ? Réponse : en construisant la tour Montparnasse. 

Cette affreuse tour amiantée vient tout gâcher en déséquilibrant tout. C'est l'un des pires points de vue sur cette aberration. Beurk, beurk et re-beurk !










​


----------

